# Bear fitness



## ddd-shooter

The mountain thread had many folks talking fitness.
Figured a thread might be warranted?
Can post what you do, what you’ve done, goals you have, ideas to share, nutrition tips, etc…


----------



## whitetailfreak

I eat biscuits and gravy with country ham for breakfast and usually a fried meat with a tater of some sort with cornbread for supper and I get around purdy good in the mountains


----------



## 1eyefishing

Doodley-squats.


----------



## splatek

@ddd-shooter  well that backfired. lol
A few buddies and I just had this conversation offline. Problem is one a young buck body builder the other guy has knee issues and I made too many kids. Chasing kids around is my main cardio these days. other than that I do a ton of calisthenics. i try to ruck 3-5 miles a day with 30-60% body weight in the pack
i try to knock out 100 push-ups, pull-ups, situps and good mornings every day. i play with the kb’s and bands for shoulders. I squat and/or deadlift at least once a week and if chasing the kids don’t get my cardio going, there’s always burpees. I’m in probably the worst shape I’ve been in in about 5-10 years but I’m still trucking  along. and I eat whatever I want and drink a lot of crappy beer.


----------



## 1eyefishing

splatek said:


> @ddd-shooter  well that backfired. lol
> A few buddies and I just had this conversation offline. Problem is one a young buck body builder the other guy has knee issues and I made too many kids. Chasing kids around is my main cardio these days. other than that I do a ton of calisthenics. i try to ruck 3-5 miles a day with 30-60% body weight in the pack
> i try to knock out 100 push-ups, pull-ups, situps and good mornings every day. i play with the kb’s and bands for shoulders. I squat and/or deadlift at least once a week and if chasing the kids don’t get my cardio going, there’s always burpees. I’m in probably the worst shape I’ve been in in about 5-10 years but I’m still trucking  along. and I eat whatever I want and drink a lot of crappy beer.


 You might get over that by the time you're about 64... 
 I try to stay generally as fit as possible, But don't change anything up for hunting season.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Yeah I figured it might start that way. 
We all know killing a bear ain’t that hard. I know older, fat, broke down dudes who kill regularly. This is not that thread. Lol

I strength train 4 or 5 times a week. Basic movements. Nothing fancy. 
Sprints regularly. Around this time of the year I’ll start rucking a pack, about 20% body weight. Won’t go too far, a mile or two but heavy on the hills.
I’m in pretty bad shape, but I manage to get my summit up and down the hills all season.


----------



## ddd-shooter

1eyefishing said:


> You might get over that by the time you're about 64...
> I try to stay generally as fit as possible, But don't change anything up for hunting season.


I hear that a lot. 
I also heard a quote from a doctor once that stuck with me. "There are no obese 80 year olds..."


----------



## jbogg

I do light weights a couple of times a week since I’m at the age when muscle starts deteriorating quickly. Use it or lose it is a thing.  I also do an hour of treadmill/stair climbing with 30 lbs in my pack a couple of times a week, and try to do a long scouting hike in the mountains most weekends.  I enjoy the exercise and have been doing the walking year round for as long as I’ve been hunting the mountains.


----------



## Bucky T

Last season I helped pack out 3 bears. One of em was my own. My job keeps me in decent shape. I’m 44 now. Last year I started a keto/low carb deal. I handled all the pack outs fairly well.  This year, I bought my son and I a weight set, and have been lifting every day. I stay away from carbonated drinks and try to eat well. Don’t get me wrong…. I could destroy a box of any kind of little debbie and drink a 12pack of mountain dews at a moments notice… but… my dicipline is real. We hunt miles back on public land. It kicks my butt ,but it’s a good hurt, when it’s all said and done.


----------



## Whit90

I used to coach CrossFit and that used to be my workout style. The results were amazing, until my hips couldn’t take it anymore. After a few years, I found out that I don’t have joints made to throw around that type of weight at that volume. I hadn’t worked out for years until recently. I started out slow by running 2 miles a day, then added 100 push ups and a core workout every day as well. I may skip one run day a week, but I’ve been doing push ups and my core workout for about two weeks straight and seeing results. My runs are getting faster and I’ve still got fuel in the tank when I finish (time to step it up. I did take a hike with a 60lb pack the other day and I’d like to implement that more. All of this makes me miss the barbell.

It ain’t all about a bear for me, although I hope I get one sooner than later, it’s more about being able to get out there and push myself and make an adventure of it. I used to watch these guys out west backpack hunting and think how cool it would be to do that. Well we can do that here too. And it just so happens that bears are in the region of the state that you have enough room to backpack hunt and get away from folks. I know you don’t have to do that to kill a bear in GA, but I think it’s a lot of fun and I want to be able to do it as efficiently as I can.


----------



## Buckman18

whitetailfreak said:


> I eat biscuits and gravy with country ham for breakfast and usually a fried meat with a tater of some sort with cornbread for supper and I get around purdy good in the mountains



Same. One of the biggest decisions I make on a daily basis is whether to get my biscuits at Hardee’s or Bojangles.


----------



## Whit90

Bucky T said:


> We hunt miles back on public land. It kicks my ***… but it’s a good hurt, when it’s all said and done.



My kind of fun.


----------



## Swampdogg

Weighted pack hikes , and general strength training. I used to just do stuff at home and while out scouting.  Now I’m at the gym as well 4-5 days a week when possible . I’m a little dude but my stomach is a beast , will and can out eat most so I carry a lot of water and food with me when hunting haha. Another reason why training is to carry that food and water plus all gear.
Mainly eat game meat in many forms : steaks, roast, pot pies, tacos ,enchiladas, burgers, pasta, over rice or salad , pot stickers and ramen, meatloaf, sausage with gravy on biscuits .  We try to make everything possible 
Tuna and other fish to mix it up .

Like others have said this isn’t just for bear. If you have interest in getting way back in somewhere or hunting out west where the mountains will let you know real quick if you shoulda been training , it might be a good idea. I’m just trying to be able to hunt or get out in the mountains as long as possible.


----------



## Professor

I have been fighting to recover from two bouts with covid. I know a lot you fellows got it and we’re back to work on Monday. Not me unfortunately. I have had to radically change my diet to fight the inflammation in my lungs and heart. It is a very restrictive anti-inflammation diet. It has worked, and most of my arthritis is gone too. This training I am starting is for cardio, but also to build some muscle back up. I was 219 when I went on the diet in January. I weighed 183 this morning. I feel much better, but I know I lost muscle as well as fat. I’ve a long way to go still, but I do have time.


----------



## tree cutter 08

All this talk has made me hungry and ready to quit toting this saw and swap it for my bow or rifle!


----------



## ChidJ

I wish I lived closer to the mountains so it'd be easier to get in more hill work. Down here around the fall line, the stair stepper is my less fun alternative.

Been getting a lot of rucking in too. Not just for bears but I'm really trying to maximize my time that I get to take up during the early gun hunt come September


----------



## Professor

ChidJ said:


> I wish I lived closer to the mountains so it'd be easier to get in more hill work. Down here around the fall line, the stair stepper is my less fun alternative.
> 
> Been getting a lot of rucking in too. Not just for bears but I'm really trying to maximize my time that I get to take up during the early gun hunt come September


I feel ya. In West Georgia my best option is hiking up and down the river bluffs. The climb is between 60 and 150 feet and I zig zag it.


----------



## rnfarley

I have been amazed at the fitness I've maintained from just simple kettle bell swings and turkish getups daily.  I did the whole weight room thing in high school, the crossfit thing when I was a young man, even got certified in 3-4 different crossfit levels of crap, but the conditioning and strength combined in a hard kettlebell swing has been surprising. It's fast and simple, I follow a program appropriately named 'Simple and Sinister' that was developed for cops and military and such that are on the move all the time - all you need is 2-3 kettlebells and like 20 minutes. The KB conditioning has translated to other areas of activity much more than I expected.

I just wanna be able to play with my kids and grandkids, keep up with whatever they wanna do, and still be able to touch my toes when I'm 75. I don't want to be one of those guys that burden my wife/kids to wait on me hand and foot when I'm old because I didn't have the discipline to turn down a 3rd plate of biscuits and gravy in my 30's or to stay in at least decent shape. 

I also think sitting at a desk is probably worse for us than biscuits and gravy. I think our grandad's got away with a lot in their diet because they worked the farm daily and were active and got sunshine and whatever a lot more than the average 2022 adult male. Hard to overstate the benefits of a generally active outdoors lifestyle too.


----------



## ChidJ

rnfarley said:


> .
> I also think sitting at a desk is probably worse for us than biscuits and gravy. I think our grandad's got away with a lot in their diet because they worked the farm daily and were active and got sunshine and whatever a lot more than the average 2022 adult male. Hard to overstate the benefits of a generally active outdoors lifestyle too.



This is too true. Working a 10 hour a day desk job has done more to damage my body than anything I ever did in the Army. Sitting kills


----------



## splatek

ChidJ said:


> This is too true. Working a 10 hour a day desk job has done more to damage my body than anything I ever did in the Army. Sitting kills



Sorry but the scientist in new has to nerd out: there was a large scale epidemiological study published a few years, maybe a decade back showing that if you measure blood biomarkers for inflammation you can barely differentiate the negative health markers of someone that sits at a desk 5 days a week from someone that smoked two packs of cigarettes a day. sitting is the silent killer. i try only to sit for necessary functions, and eating ain’t one of those. I eat about two thirds my meals standing or squatting next to a two year old. 

And they kbs are great. So many options.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...


----------



## buckdancer

100 pushups, 100 squats, 100 situps, 10k run every day.


----------



## Whit90

Sitting at my desk typing this. Is standing stationary any better?


----------



## Whit90

buckdancer said:


> 100 pushups, 100 squats, 100 situps, 10k run every day.


Dang man, you are gettin it! Body weight squats?


----------



## jbogg

Rich Kaminski said:


> Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...



???????


----------



## Swampdogg

Rich Kaminski said:


> Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...



How do you get a tag ? Sign me up to get them lower 48 Grizzlies. Those jokers need management


----------



## Whit90

Rich Kaminski said:


> Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...




Think most of us are just looking to kill them little yogi's.


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> Think most of us are just looking to kill them little yogi's.



Yeah, but you could do it from a wheelchair.?


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> Yeah, but you could do it from a wheelchair.?



I’m bout to buy one!


----------



## jbogg

Rich Kaminski said:


> Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...



Pretty sure the purpose of this thread is to discuss how guys stay in shape to hunt the mountains of North GA.  I’m confident no one is being put at risk by the information being shared.


----------



## whitetailfreak

jbogg said:


> Pretty sure the purpose of this thread is to discuss how guys stay in shape to hunt the mountains of North GA.  I’m confident no one is being put at risk by the information being shared.



I'm still eatin' biscuits gravy and country ham.


----------



## Raylander

When I lived in AK I worked as a fishing guide and my boss did a couple of Moose hunts every fall. I was fortunate to go on a few. 

A guide buddy of ours took a guy in a wheelchair on a grizzly hunt up the west side of the Cook Inlet. They took a jon boat up the river until they saw a grizzly. The guy in the wheelchair shot it.. So, @Rich Kaminski, I can say; I know of more Grizzlies killed from a wheelchair than NGA black bears..


----------



## Raylander

We never snow skied though. That’s for folks a little light in the loafers..


----------



## splatek

jbogg said:


> Yeah, but you could do it from a wheelchair.?



Gives me hope


----------



## splatek

I’m confused: how can this information hurt anyone. Folks talking about getting in shape by sharing their own workout regimen. 

The woman got me a backpack kid carrier. So after couple miles with 45# ina pack and pushing the one month old in the stroller, I threw (gently placed) the two year old in the back pack carrier and went two more miles. Rucking done. I think he likes the carrier. He’s got stirrups to stand, a shade if he wants one and no one grabbing hold off his ankles. Really frees my hands up to climb (or maybe shoot my trad bow….?) that’ll be our next test.


----------



## chrislibby88

No specific mountain training. I do Jiu Jitsu 3-4 nights a week, and carrying another dudes weight on your chest, and trying to move peoples bodies and appendages into places they don’t wanna be is a fantastic full body workout. Also builds a mental callous for being in very difficult and uncomfortable positions. Also, by time I get up to the mountains I will have logged dozens and dozens of flatland miles in the woods stalking pigs and bow hunting/scouting for deer.


----------



## Professor

buckdancer said:


> 100 pushups, 100 squats, 100 situps, 10k run every day.


Dang


----------



## jbogg

whitetailfreak said:


> I'm still eatin' biscuits gravy and country ham.



It seems to be working for you. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


----------



## Professor

Rich Kaminski said:


> Being in good enough shape to take a bear depends on what type of bear you are hunting and where you are hunting. If you are hunting the little black bears you can do that from a wheelchair as long as bear are in the area where you are hunting. If you are hunting Grizzlies in the lower 48 states you will need to be in decent shape and if you are hunting Brown Bear in Alaska or Russia you better be in great shape because you will be going up mountains that could be thousands of feet above sea level in the snow with snow shoes on and then putting on skis and skiing around the mountain to shoot the bear which may and may not be charging you when you see it. So if you have never bear hunted or have limited bear hunting experience and have not hunted the full species of bear you should keep your opinions to yourself because you could be putting a novice bear hunter in danger by speaking your opinion and not necessarily the true facts... I'm just trying to keep everyone safe. And I am speaking from experience...


I think, but I don’t know, that most readers understand that the physical demands of hunting in Alaska can be greater than the demands in Georgia. But, hunting Brown bear in Alaska (actually most anything in Alaska) I would have a guide. A guide accustomed to packing heavy animals out. So, I would be the helper. In Georgia I am packing out everything I put on the ground, and I hunt deep. Besides, advise and info on getting in shape for hunting will put us all in better condition for any hunt (assuming we follow through).


----------



## BigBass123

ddd-shooter said:


> I hear that a lot.
> I also heard a quote from a doctor once that stuck with me. "There are no obese 80 year olds..."



I’m a fan of that quote. 

No doubt luck places a hand as Father Time catches up with you, but I see a decent number of guys in their late 70s/early 80s still doing what I want to do (hunt, fish, hike, camp). Big thing I see is they are all in decent shape, still hit the weights and cardio, eat at least decent, and mostly have a positive outlook on things.

I see a lot of guys in their late 50s/early 60s eating garbage, drinking heavy, negative outlook, and sedentary lifestyle that can’t make it to the end of the street, let alone the top of the mountain.

Not coincidentally, seems most guys family life’s fall along the same line as far as one group seeming much happier.

Just like in everything, you get out what you put in.

Still too young to probably have a true say in this, but just a general observation I’ve made.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I hunt solo for many reasons but one is at least nobody can make me look bad or slow haha.  I stop when I wanna stop.  I rest when I wanna rest.  Eat when I wanna eat.  Would love to partner up with someone on a hunt but I don't want to be intimidated into a death march or testosterone match.  When you hit your 40's the "check engine" light comes on and you enter a whole new realm of physicality.  My biggest problem is my lower back.  I was in the Marines (long ago) so I usually tend to push myself TOO hard and sometimes regret it.  The power of the mind is truly impressive though.  And an inversion table.?


----------



## Whit90

Hit 2.2 miles at an 8:15 mile pace. Slowly chipping away at that pace time.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Some of y'all are putting in some serious work! Great job guys

Trained lower body today (barbell squats, dead lifts, walking lunges, calf raises, and sprints) and ate a nice bear roast for nutrition lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I hunt solo for many reasons but one is at least nobody can make me look bad or slow haha.  I stop when I wanna stop.  I rest when I wanna rest.  Eat when I wanna eat.  Would love to partner up with someone on a hunt but I don't want to be intimidated into a death march or testosterone match.  When you hit your 40's the "check engine" light comes on and you enter a whole new realm of physicality.  My biggest problem is my lower back.  I was in the Marines (long ago) so I usually tend to push myself TOO hard and sometimes regret it.  The power of the mind is truly impressive though.  And an inversion table.?


Slow is smooth, smooth is fast. I wouldn't worry, I don't  know anyone who climbs mountains without stopping from time to time. Unless it's Cam Hanes lol


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I hunt solo for many reasons but one is at least nobody can make me look bad or slow haha.  I stop when I wanna stop.  I rest when I wanna rest.  Eat when I wanna eat.  Would love to partner up with someone on a hunt but I don't want to be intimidated into a death march or testosterone match.  When you hit your 40's the "check engine" light comes on and you enter a whole new realm of physicality.  My biggest problem is my lower back.  I was in the Marines (long ago) so I usually tend to push myself TOO hard and sometimes regret it.  The power of the mind is truly impressive though.  And an inversion table.?


I am the same, but if someone thinks they are going to intimidate me into changing my pace or direction they will be disappointed. I would like to hunt with someone else as well, but I see that as sharing a camp And helping each other pack game out. When I hunt I don’t want company.


----------



## ddd-shooter

rnfarley said:


> I have been amazed at the fitness I've maintained from just simple kettle bell swings and turkish getups daily.  I did the whole weight room thing in high school, the crossfit thing when I was a young man, even got certified in 3-4 different crossfit levels of crap, but the conditioning and strength combined in a hard kettlebell swing has been surprising. It's fast and simple, I follow a program appropriately named 'Simple and Sinister' that was developed for cops and military and such that are on the move all the time - all you need is 2-3 kettlebells and like 20 minutes. The KB conditioning has translated to other areas of activity much more than I expected.
> 
> I just wanna be able to play with my kids and grandkids, keep up with whatever they wanna do, and still be able to touch my toes when I'm 75. I don't want to be one of those guys that burden my wife/kids to wait on me hand and foot when I'm old because I didn't have the discipline to turn down a 3rd plate of biscuits and gravy in my 30's or to stay in at least decent shape.
> 
> I also think sitting at a desk is probably worse for us than biscuits and gravy. I think our grandad's got away with a lot in their diet because they worked the farm daily and were active and got sunshine and whatever a lot more than the average 2022 adult male. Hard to overstate the benefits of a generally active outdoors lifestyle too.


I might have to get me a few kettle bells. Never used them.


----------



## WOODIE13

Bear fitness defined


----------



## rnfarley

WOODIE13 said:


> Bear fitness defined




We have a winner


----------



## Professor

2.2 miles carrying a 40 pound pack, an hour on a recumbent bike, and 30 min of stretching.


----------



## WOODIE13

20 years of running, humping, jumping, pushing...

Nice to relax ?


----------



## splatek

Took the kid backpack carrier for two miles. That dang boy doesn’t stop moving. Fun walk. going to try and slang a few arrows (stick bow) with him on my back later. I’m pretty good out to about twenty, but with him wiggling around on my back I’ll probably need to be at 3 yards to hit anything.  Been really thinking about taking him in the woods this season, mainly just to get out with me, and give momma a break from having two kids. Not sure if it’s too early, or young, but I’m not expecting a lot from those outings. Just some good times. I mean, ideally I’d love for him to see something -deer, bear, etc- and on the off chance something is dumb enough to stand broad side I want to be ready. I’m thinning walking into a blind is the best bet , but I’m still deciding. 
I’ll be hitting a good swim and maybe some weights later.


----------



## buckdancer

Whit90 said:


> Dang man, you are gettin it! Body weight squats?



Yeah. About once a week, I’ll do some dead lifts. I’m not skinny by any means, but my endurance is good. 6’0” 230. Key is just to keep moving because it’ll catch up to you when you are older. I neglected my health for about ten years, and this routine helped a lot.


----------



## Whit90

buckdancer said:


> Yeah. About once a week, I’ll do some dead lifts. I’m not skinny by any means, but my endurance is good. 6’0” 230. Key is just to keep moving because it’ll catch up to you when you are older. I neglected my health for about ten years, and this routine helped a lot.



I bet it did! Keep it up


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Took the kid backpack carrier for two miles. That dang boy doesn’t stop moving. Fun walk. going to try and slang a few arrows (stick bow) with him on my back later. I’m pretty good out to about twenty, but with him wiggling around on my back I’ll probably need to be at 3 yards to hit anything.  Been really thinking about taking him in the woods this season, mainly just to get out with me, and give momma a break from having two kids. Not sure if it’s too early, or young, but I’m not expecting a lot from those outings. Just some good times. I mean, ideally I’d love for him to see something -deer, bear, etc- and on the off chance something is dumb enough to stand broad side I want to be ready. I’m thinning walking into a blind is the best bet , but I’m still deciding.
> I’ll be hitting a good swim and maybe some weights later.


Never too early, imo. He'll love it cuz he's with you, regardless of outcome.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> 2.2 miles carrying a 40 pound pack, an hour on a recumbent bike, and 30 min of stretching.


That's a heck of a workout. Great job


----------



## chrislibby88

Man you should probably try jump shooting rabbits or squirrels and see how that goes before the big game stalking with an alarm system strapped on your back. Can’t imagine trying to stalk something down with my 2 year old on my back. Man I had a legit nightmare a few weeks ago about trying to take my 6 year old bear hunting and I didn’t have any of the correct clothes or equipment for him. I woke up legit mad haha.


----------



## menhadenman

chrislibby88 said:


> Man you should probably try jump shooting rabbits or squirrels and see how that goes before the big game stalking with an alarm system strapped on your back. Can’t imagine trying to stalk something down with my 2 year old on my back. Man I had a legit nightmare a few weeks ago about trying to take my 6 year old bear hunting and I didn’t have any of the correct clothes or equipment for him. I woke up legit mad haha.


I’ve had my kids elk hunting before, two of them under 4 with a pregnant wife. So long as you know it’s really just a hiking trip it’s all good. Growing up in the outdoors from that age makes a difference - good job getting it done.


----------



## Whit90

100 push ups and a 2.2 mile run this morning. Trying to make that my norm.


----------



## splatek

menhadenman said:


> I’ve had my kids elk hunting before, two of them under 4 with a pregnant wife. So long as you know it’s really just a hiking trip it’s all good. Growing up in the outdoors from that age makes a difference - good job getting it done.



Yeah I’m thinking any time in the woods with little man is just a walk in the wild. Any animal sightings would be a bonus. Shoot, in the hood off we see a squirrel he yells “SQUEEEEAAAAARRRRLLL!!!’


----------



## Professor

Eighteen shoulder rehab exercises, 30 min of dynamic stretching, and 2.5 miles with 40 lbs.


----------



## trad bow

I be always hunted by myself but like a hunting camp with a couple young strong guys to help get out game. But I always say go your way and I’ll go mine.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Today was upper strength training. Bench, tricep extensions, curls, farmers carries. Gonna try to ruck later in the cool of the evening. Have a big cookout to get ready now. 

Happy fourth everyone ??


----------



## trad bow

Heat training today. Picked two gallons of blueberries. It is mighty humid.


----------



## Professor

Feeling twinges in a hamstring and a quad this morning, so, looks like this is rest day. I did do my stretching and shoulder rehab work, but I think my legs will enjoy the holiday.


----------



## trad bow

Keeping my strength up. All home grown. Even the venison back strap.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I made some cream cheese and cheddar wild hog sausage balls.  I don't hate em one bit.


----------



## trad bow

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I made some cream cheese and cheddar wild hog sausage balls.  I don't hate em one bit.  View attachment 1161640


Me neither


----------



## ddd-shooter

trad bow said:


> Heat training today. Picked two gallons of blueberries. It is mighty humid.


Got a gallon of wild raspberries! Love it


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body. Squats, dead lifts, walking lunges, calf raises, wind sprints.
Not my best effort. Felt like crap all day.


----------



## jbogg

ddd-shooter said:


> Lower body. Squats, dead lifts, walking lunges, calf raises, wind sprints.
> Not my best effort. Felt like crap all day.



Covid finally caught up to me three weeks ago.  Fever for 4-5 days, and then a lot of fatigue for about a week more.  Forced myself to continue working out after the fever broke, but it was no fun at all.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> Covid finally caught up to me three weeks ago.  Fever for 4-5 days, and then a lot of fatigue for about a week more.  Forced myself to continue working out after the fever broke, but it was no fun at all.



Hope u heal up quickly. Keep at it!


----------



## Whit90

A buddy of mine gave me a 40lb weight vest and a 35lb dumbbell that he doesn’t use anymore. Changed up my push ups to 50 weighted (only 20lbs to start) and 50 body weight. Did some curls today. It was a nice change from my standard 12oz curls, and more productive too.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> Covid finally caught up to me three weeks ago.  Fever for 4-5 days, and then a lot of fatigue for about a week more.  Forced myself to continue working out after the fever broke, but it was no fun at all.


Man I went August pig hunting 5 days after having Covid last year, thought I was good. I was wrong. I felt worse the week following that pig walk than I did the 5 days prior at the “peak” of Covid. Take it easy until you get back 90% or so, or you’ll prolong the fatigue.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Man I went August pig hunting 5 days after having Covid last year, thought I was good. I was wrong. I felt worse the week following that pig walk than I did the 5 days prior at the “peak” of Covid. Take it easy until you get back 90% or so, or you’ll prolong the fatigue.


Man, covid was never that bad for me. Both times I got really sick a couple weeks after the fever was gone.


----------



## Professor

2.2 miles with the 40lb pack, shoulder rehab exercises, 30 min of dynamic stretching, and I am hoping to get half an hour in on the recumbent bike.


----------



## trad bow

Waiting on Dr to give me the green light on my hand and upper body. Shoulder Dr told me to ease back into my exercise routine with my shoulder depending on how my hand recovers. I’ll start an walking regimen in the morning to get my strength and stamina back up to where it was last year.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Waiting on Dr to give me the green light on my hand and upper body. Shoulder Dr told me to ease back into my exercise routine with my shoulder depending on how my hand recovers. I’ll start an walking regimen in the morning to get my strength and stamina back up to where it was last year.


We’re you injured?


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> We’re you injured?


Wore out body. Multiple surgeries on my body in the past six years. Back, hip replacement, knee ligaments , elbow, shoulder and hand surgery to name a few. Heavy maintenance career in power plants. I hunted the mountains for most of my life. I’m doing what I can to get back to where I was six years ago.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Wore out body. Multiple surgeries on my body in the past six years. Back, hip replacement, knee ligaments , elbow, shoulder and hand surgery to name a few. Heavy maintenance career in power plants. I hunted the mountains for most of my life. I’m doing what I can to get back to where I was six years ago.


Wow. You sound like Saw Gerrera. Keep fighting your way back.


----------



## Swampdogg

This morning was fun , about 7 miles up and down some trails with a bit of bushwhacking . 55# pack for 3 hours. Started in the rain .  Good practice for how it will probably be in the mountains because it always rains.


----------



## EyesUp83

chrislibby88 said:


> No specific mountain training. I do Jiu Jitsu 3-4 nights a week, and carrying another dudes weight on your chest, and trying to move peoples bodies and appendages into places they don’t wanna be is a fantastic full body workout. Also builds a mental callous for being in very difficult and uncomfortable positions. Also, by time I get up to the mountains I will have logged dozens and dozens of flatland miles in the woods stalking pigs and bow hunting/scouting for deer.


"Get comfortable being in an uncomfortable position." 

Not much compares to the pressure a big man can apply to your chest when he wants to get heavy...talk about struggling to breathe! That is truly a workout. The harder you go the tougher you get. I would love to be able to train on a regular basis again!


----------



## splatek

One of my operator buddies was back. We  did 100 strict pull-ups. Every time you drop from the bar you do 4 burpee’s  increasing by four each drop, so 4, 8, 12…etc. 
Lost count of how many burpee’s  I did. He did none. Freak
Rucked a few miles after that.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> One of my operator buddies was back. We  did 100 strict pull-ups. Every time you drop from the bar you do 4 burpee’s  increasing by four each drop, so 4, 8, 12…etc.
> Lost count of how many burpee’s  I did. He did none. Freak
> Rucked a few miles after that.


Good grief!


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> This morning was fun , about 7 miles up and down some trails with a bit of bushwhacking . 55# pack for 3 hours. Started in the rain .  Good practice for how it will probably be in the mountains because it always rains.


Hot up there today?


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> One of my operator buddies was back. We  did 100 strict pull-ups. Every time you drop from the bar you do 4 burpee’s  increasing by four each drop, so 4, 8, 12…etc.
> Lost count of how many burpee’s  I did. He did none. Freak
> Rucked a few miles after that.


Intense


----------



## Swampdogg

Professor said:


> Hot up there today?


Some mountain like trails in middle Georgia. It was hot as heck down here 80’s .  I have a few days set out in the weeks ahead to go check some cams  if still up there and put them newer areas. The rain was a blessing  for a little bit of cool down.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Man, covid was never that bad for me. Both times I got really sick a couple weeks after the fever was gone.


Wasn’t bad for me either, never felt bad, just tired, never ran a fever both times, my cardio took a big hit the first time for several weeks. Second time was even milder, but I still felt out of shape for a few weeks.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Wasn’t bad for me either, never felt bad, just tired, never ran a fever both times, my cardio took a big hit the first time for several weeks. Second time was even milder, but I still felt out of shape for a few weeks.


I know now that I had heart disease long before covid got here. In some ways I am lucky to have caught covid and struggled so much this past year. It showed me that I was really sick and did not know it. The fight to recover has forced me to make some very substantial lifestyle changes. I believe I am going to make it back, but for many months I did not think I would. I am hopeful that my health will be much better going forward than it was before getting covid.


----------



## ddd-shooter

40# pack for two hilly miles. Off day.


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> Some mountain like trails in middle Georgia. It was hot as heck down here 80’s .  I have a few days set out in the weeks ahead to go check some cams  if still up there and put them newer areas. The rain was a blessing  for a little bit of cool down.


The only mountain like trails I know in middle ga are on the Flint. 


ddd-shooter said:


> 40# pack for two hilly miles. Off day.


two hilly miles with a 40 lb pack is your off day?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> two hilly miles with a 40 lb pack is your off day?


Super slow pace. I'm certainly no beast or body builder.


----------



## strothershwacker

Carried 121lbs of bear 2.5 miles out of cohutta which was up hill the whole way. After that I decided 60lbs was my max from now on. If I had it to do over I'd made 2 trips. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. My feet and knees hurt for 2 weeks. Let Cam Hanes be the hero. Don't kill yerself!


----------



## Professor

strothershwacker said:


> Carried 121lbs of bear 2.5 miles out of cohutta which was up hill the whole way. After that I decided 60lbs was my max from now on. If I had it to do over I'd made 2 trips. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. My feet and knees hurt for 2 weeks. Let Cam Hanes be the hero. Don't kill yerself!


I thought that was your workout yesterday. I can’t handle that much. I beat myself up carrying around a hundred pounds two miles up the ridge. About halfway I stopped to puke and decided that deer’s head could wait on the ground until my second trip. I would rather make three 40 pound trips.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm glad you guys are improving your fitness levels, but I hope you don't think you have to be a hyper marathoner or cross fit instructor to successfully hunt the mountains.  The best way to get in mountain shape is to walk in the mountains.

@The mtn man and I hiked Angels Landing in Zion national park last week.  It's steep and strenuous and the whole hike is at a higher elevation than 99% of the peaks in Georgia.  When we got to the top, he commented that we were the fattest guys up there.  It was true, two out of shape mountain boys in their mid-40s, with bad knees and big bellies, and we had just smoked everyone on the trail.  We were in better hiking shape than almost everyone we encountered.


----------



## Professor

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm glad you guys are improving your fitness levels, but I hope you don't think you have to be a hyper marathoner or cross fit instructor to successfully hunt the mountains.  The best way to get in mountain shape is to walk in the mountains.
> 
> @The mtn man and I hiked Angels Landing in Zion national park last week.  It's steep and strenuous and the whole hike is at a higher elevation than 99% of the peaks in Georgia.  When we got to the top, he commented that we were the fattest guys up there.  It was true, two out of shape mountain boys in their mid-40s, with bad knees and big bellies, and we had just smoked everyone on the trail.  We were in better hiking shape than almost everyone we encountered.


I have concluded that humidity is a bigger factor than elevation until you get up to around 8,000 feet. For me, hunting in Idaho between 5 and 7 thousand feet was easy compared to training on the river bluffs in West Georgia at a thousand feet.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm glad you guys are improving your fitness levels, but I hope you don't think you have to be a hyper marathoner or cross fit instructor to successfully hunt the mountains.  The best way to get in mountain shape is to walk in the mountains.
> 
> @The mtn man and I hiked Angels Landing in Zion national park last week.  It's steep and strenuous and the whole hike is at a higher elevation than 99% of the peaks in Georgia.  When we got to the top, he commented that we were the fattest guys up there.  It was true, two out of shape mountain boys in their mid-40s, with bad knees and big bellies, and we had just smoked everyone on the trail.  We were in better hiking shape than almost everyone we encountered.



We’ve already laid it out that everyone here knows that you don’t have to be in shape to kill things in the mountains. But motivating each other to stay healthy sure ain’t gonna hurt anything. I’m really enjoying this thread, and getting a lot of motivation from it. Props to you on out hiking everyone. I need to come hike with u!


----------



## Whit90

strothershwacker said:


> Carried 121lbs of bear 2.5 miles out of cohutta which was up hill the whole way. After that I decided 60lbs was my max from now on. If I had it to do over I'd made 2 trips. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. My feet and knees hurt for 2 weeks. Let Cam Hanes be the hero. Don't kill yerself!



Man that would be a tough pack!


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> We’ve already laid it out that everyone here knows that you don’t have to be in shape to kill things in the mountains. But motivating each other to stay healthy sure ain’t gonna hurt anything. I’m really enjoying this thread, and getting a lot of motivation from it. Props to you on out hiking everyone. I need to come hike with u!


Right, reading these comments makes me want to get up and do my workouts. But, some of the comments are down right depressing. I read some of y’all’s reports and this is “just starting up your training.”  Man, I would be thrilled to be able to do your “getting started” routine after months of training. I know I’m not alone. Also, I know that the best prep for mountain walking is in fact mountain walking. Some of us can’t just walk out and hit the mountains. I suspect we would if we could. So, we approximate the mountains as best as we can by packing through mountain like hills in central Georgia, or fighting the river bluffs in West Georgia. I did get in some serious shape between training for Idaho, hunting Idaho, and then two seasons hunting between the Flint River hills and North Georgia mountains. I was still 35 lbs overweight, but I could keep going in the mountains, so being skinny and in mountain shape are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Professor

Another comment on losing weight. I have dropped 25 since February. I have another 20 to go and I need to put on 15 or so pounds of muscle. Already however, I am experiencing a lot more pain carrying my pack. I am trying to adjust to it and find a comfortable manner to wear my pack, but no success yet. I assume this is just a reality of loosing all that padding. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Right, reading these comments makes me want to get up and do my workouts. But, some of the comments are down right depressing. I read some of y’all’s reports and this is “just starting up your training.”  Man, I would be thrilled to be able to do your “getting started” routine after months of training. I know I’m not alone. Also, I know that the best prep for mountain walking is in fact mountain walking. Some of us can’t just walk out and hit the mountains. I suspect we would if we could. So, we approximate the mountains as best as we can by packing through mountain like hills in central Georgia, or fighting the river bluffs in West Georgia. I did get in some serious shape between training for Idaho, hunting Idaho, and then two seasons hunting between the Flint River hills and North Georgia mountains. I was still 35 lbs overweight, but I could keep going in the mountains, so being skinny and in mountain shape are not necessarily the same thing.



Well, I think we’ve got a diverse group commenting in here, when it comes to age and body type, so don’t let those comments get to you. I have made a couple of those comments. I’m 32 and have always been very active, and I used to be able to do a lot more than what I can do now, with ease. I’m trying to get back to that level of strength, stamina, and overall health and prolong it as best I can.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Another comment on losing weight. I have dropped 25 since February. I have another 20 to go and I need to put on 15 or so pounds of muscle. Already however, I am experiencing a lot more pain carrying my pack. I am trying to adjust to it and find a comfortable manner to wear my pack, but no success yet. I assume this is just a reality of loosing all that padding. Anyone else have this experience?


Might need a new pack that fits you better? I’ve had several different packs over the past few years, mil surp- hurt my hips no matter what, even with 20lbs or less, I just couldn’t adjust it to fit my body well, and Eberlestock Justone- was super comfortable with 20lbs or less, and wasn’t awful with more weight, but wasn’t great either. It sucked carrying a climber, since it had an internal frame you had to strap the stand outside the bag, shifting the center of gravity way back, making anything back there feel twice as heavy. I’m finally on a Mystery Ranch and it’s been perfect, still isn’t perfect when loaded down heavy, but it has fit better than anything else. I also have a Luvd Baby backpack framed carrier that carries 40lbs of toddler and water with ease, fits me great, and fits my wife great too.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> Another comment on losing weight. I have dropped 25 since February. I have another 20 to go and I need to put on 15 or so pounds of muscle. Already however, I am experiencing a lot more pain carrying my pack. I am trying to adjust to it and find a comfortable manner to wear my pack, but no success yet. I assume this is just a reality of loosing all that padding. Anyone else have this experience?


You'd have to tell us where it's causing pain to better understand the issue


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> You'd have to tell us where it's causing pain to better understand the issue


Shoulders and iliac crest primarily. I also find I have to tighten my shoulder straps so tight that they dig into my chest, under my arm.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Might need a new pack that fits you better? I’ve had several different packs over the past few years, mil surp- hurt my hips no matter what, even with 20lbs or less, I just couldn’t adjust it to fit my body well, and Eberlestock Justone- was super comfortable with 20lbs or less, and wasn’t awful with more weight, but wasn’t great either. It sucked carrying a climber, since it had an internal frame you had to strap the stand outside the bag, shifting the center of gravity way back, making anything back there feel twice as heavy. I’m finally on a Mystery Ranch and it’s been perfect, still isn’t perfect when loaded down heavy, but it has fit better than anything else. I also have a Luvd Baby backpack framed carrier that carries 40lbs of toddler and water with ease, fits me great, and fits my wife great too.


Maybe so, but I hate that because I love my frame pack. But, my body may just not fit the pack now. I will weight down a Mystery Ranch and see if it fits better.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> Shoulders and iliac crest primarily. I also find I have to tighten my shoulder straps so tight that they dig into my chest, under my arm.


Does your pack have the ability to lengthen the shoulder straps?
Also, how's the lumbar pad adjustment?
If so, I think I would, though I'm no pack fitment expert by any stretch..


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Does your pack have the ability to lengthen the shoulder straps?
> Also, how's the lumbar pad adjustment?
> If so, I think I would, though I'm no pack fitment expert by any stretch..


Yes, I can adjust the length. I have no lumbar support. They sell one now and I will get it.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Late work day so I got bench press good, then super set arms. Tris, bis, also a few pull ups. 
Unlike @splatek my pull up game is super weak, so I'm trying to improve there by slowly increasing reps per set. 
I've not gotten far, lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm glad you guys are improving your fitness levels, but I hope you don't think you have to be a hyper marathoner or cross fit instructor to successfully hunt the mountains.  The best way to get in mountain shape is to walk in the mountains.
> 
> @The mtn man and I hiked Angels Landing in Zion national park last week.  It's steep and strenuous and the whole hike is at a higher elevation than 99% of the peaks in Georgia.  When we got to the top, he commented that we were the fattest guys up there.  It was true, two out of shape mountain boys in their mid-40s, with bad knees and big bellies, and we had just smoked everyone on the trail.  We were in better hiking shape than almost everyone we encountered.


Agree. It doesn't take ultra marathons to succeed (i'm certainly proof of that)
I really just kinda like to maintain a decent fitness level, especially while aging. You know me, I'm no body builder! 
I do believe exercise is God's prescription for most ailments and certainly the stress I carry from work. 

I will say that I try to manipulate my brain into believing I need to be in constantly better shape to be able to hunt the way I do. 
One, it certainly doesn't hurt. 
Two, I actually believe it (even though I consciously know it isn't required) and that results in me motivating myself with a goal that is my absolute favorite thing in the world to do-climb mountains and stab stuff with arrows. Lol


----------



## Whit90

just got in a 1.2 mile run with a 40lb weight vest. I was focusing heavily on how my feet were impacting the ground and trying to make it as soft as possible. I won’t do this too often, but it will be fun to throw in the mix every now and then. Push up time.


----------



## Professor

2 miles with the pack. I came up on a copperhead cutting through the backyard and disposed of it.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Does your pack have the ability to lengthen the shoulder straps?
> Also, how's the lumbar pad adjustment?
> If so, I think I would, though I'm no pack fitment expert by any stretch..


I changed some attach points on my pack and that really helped. First I shifted the pack up to the top of the frame. That is where it goes but I prefer the weight lower so I had shifted it down. The pack really carried better this way. The 2nd change I made was attaching the shoulder straps down at the last hole on the bottom of the frame.  This took all the pressure off of my chest where the strap dug in under my shoulder.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> just got in a 1.2 mile run with a 40lb weight vest. I was focusing heavily on how my feet were impacting the ground and trying to make it as soft as possible. I won’t do this too often, but it will be fun to throw in the mix every now and then. Push up time.


Man, I would fear a stress fracture or injured knee doing that. Be careful.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Man, I would fear a stress fracture or injured knee doing that. Be careful.



Yea probably not the best thing for the knees.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Yea probably not the best thing for the knees.



Man you young bucks can handle that. i only run with a weight vest once a year, Memorial Day. Other than that it’s controlled pace ruck.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Man you young bucks can handle that. i only run with a weight vest once a year, Memorial Day. Other than that it’s controlled pace ruck.


I am trying to get back to where I can do any running at all.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Man you young bucks can handle that. i only run with a weight vest once a year, Memorial Day. Other than that it’s controlled pace ruck.



You know, I've never done Murph... Sad but true. I wouldn't be able to walk for a month if I did 300 squats. But I reckon that's not what its about is it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> Well, I think we’ve got a diverse group commenting in here, when it comes to age and body type, so don’t let those comments get to you. I have made a couple of those comments. I’m 32 and have always been very active, and I used to be able to do a lot more than what I can do now, with ease. I’m trying to get back to that level of strength, stamina, and overall health and prolong it as best I can.



That was my point in my previous post about the crazy levels of fitness not being a requirement to successful bear hunting.

If your goal is to improve your level of fitness, that's a fine goal, and one we could all probably benefit from.  But there's a lot of people that are new to bear hunting that come to this forum for advice and they're getting that advice from a lot of other new bear hunters.  I don't want them thinking that you have to be Cam Hanes to hunt in the north Georgia mountains and getting discouraged if they can't run the Murph with a pack on.


----------



## Timberman

At 58 the glamour days of my prime are in the rear view mirror. I stay active strength training heavy 3 days a week and eat well so for my age I am holding up pretty good. That said I leave the tougher stuff for you younger gents.

Being a working forester for over 20 years will train you to move thru the woods well. Case in point was taking my 16yo at the time son bear hunting in Chestatee a few years back. We hoofed in fairly deep and had one very long steep ascent to get to the top. I managed a candid of a young buck getting monkeyed by his old man. I still got a little.


----------



## splatek

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That was my point in my previous post about the crazy levels of fitness not being a requirement to successful bear hunting.
> 
> If your goal is to improve your level of fitness, that's a fine goal, and one we could all probably benefit from.  But there's a lot of people that are new to bear hunting that come to this forum for advice and they're getting that advice from a lot of other new bear hunters.  I don't want them thinking that you have to be Cam Hanes to hunt in the north Georgia mountains and getting discouraged if they can't run the Murph with a pack on.



I don’t think anybody is getting discouraged. I mean maybe but I thought the OPs post was sort of a “what are you doing fitness wise” more about curiosity than a recipe for what’s needed. in many cases I’ve heard you don’t even need to walk far from the truck to bear hunt in north Georgia. 

I just like to hear what other folks are doing for ideas. I’m going to be 48 in a few days and my main fitness goal is to be in better shape than my eleven year old and the other dads at the community pool. It’s getting tougher every dang year. That ought to translate well to the mountains but it actually doesn’t. There is no analog, IMHO, to actually hunting. The pain you get in your back fromfrom leaning over a carcass during Breakdown, the angle of the hill and the walk out that suddenly seems way steeper,  the weird weight that only dead critter weight makes. 

If anything I was seeing this thread as a motivation for folks, new and seasoned bear hunters to get moving. For fitness. Just my two cents.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> I don’t think anybody is getting discouraged. I mean maybe but I thought the OPs post was sort of a “what are you doing fitness wise” more about curiosity than a recipe for what’s needed. in many cases I’ve heard you don’t even need to walk far from the truck to bear hunt in north Georgia.
> 
> I just like to hear what other folks are doing for ideas. I’m going to be 48 in a few days and my main fitness goal is to be in better shape than my eleven year old and the other dads at the community pool. It’s getting tougher every dang year. That ought to translate well to the mountains but it actually doesn’t. There is no analog, IMHO, to actually hunting. The pain you get in your back fromfrom leaning over a carcass during Breakdown, the angle of the hill and the walk out that suddenly seems way steeper,  the weird weight that only dead critter weight makes.
> 
> If anything I was seeing this thread as a motivation for folks, new and seasoned bear hunters to get moving. For fitness. Just my two cents.




I hit 48 in May and I have some bad habits but you guys have definately motivated me to do a "little" more to help my body out.  For me stretching is everything because of my lower back.  Also biggest thing is my diet has changed dramatically in the last year.  I ate trash every day because of my job.  Now I only eat trash once or twice a week.  Lol.


----------



## Professor

2.2 miles with a 40 lb pack, dynamic stretching, and shoulder rehab routine.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That was my point in my previous post about the crazy levels of fitness not being a requirement to successful bear hunting.
> 
> If your goal is to improve your level of fitness, that's a fine goal, and one we could all probably benefit from.  But there's a lot of people that are new to bear hunting that come to this forum for advice and they're getting that advice from a lot of other new bear hunters.  I don't want them thinking that you have to be Cam Hanes to hunt in the north Georgia mountains and getting discouraged if they can't run the Murph with a pack on.



I hear ya. I could be wrong, but this is probably the one an only thread of its kind in this forum. Maybe someone new will run across this one and get some motivation to get in shape.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

This isn't me but I appreciate it.


----------



## chrislibby88

Timberman said:


> At 58 the glamour days of my prime are in the rear view mirror. I stay active strength training heavy 3 days a week and eat well so for my age I am holding up pretty good. That said I leave the tougher stuff for you younger gents.
> 
> Being a working forester for over 20 years will train you to move thru the woods well. Case in point was taking my 16yo at the time son bear hunting in Chestatee a few years back. We hoofed in fairly deep and had one very long steep ascent to get to the top. I managed a candid of a young buck getting monkeyed by his old man. I still got a little.View attachment 1162331


I’m in decent shape and most of Chestatee will still have me doubled over praying for air haha.


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I hit 48 in May and I have some bad habits but you guys have definately motivated me to do a "little" more to help my body out.  For me stretching is everything because of my lower back.  Also biggest thing is my diet has changed dramatically in the last year.  I ate trash every day because of my job.  Now I only eat trash once or twice a week.  Lol.


That's great! Keep at it. It's a marathon, not a sprint


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> This isn't me but I appreciate it.


That's pretty motivating


----------



## Whit90

Really enjoying this new weight vest. Did some squats, lunges, and vertical jumps today.


----------



## splatek

Couple miles with this live animal on my back. Hard to believe he’ll be two on Monday! Then push-ups and other upper body movements back at the house. Was gonna run but some stuff came up at the house, including a thunderstorm. 
@Whit90 i like my weight vest too lol


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I got the Brown Bear in my avatar over in Russia. The cost of the tag was $11,000.00 24 years ago, plus airfare, hotel stay, tips for the guide, skinner, cook and translator, then the cites fee and finally the mount. For a total of just over $24,000. Save your money. You can hunt black bear all over the USA for almost nothing.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Rich Kaminski said:


> I got the Brown Bear in my avatar over in Russia. The cost of the tag was $11,000.00 24 years ago, plus airfare, hotel stay, tips for the guide, skinner, cook and translator, then the cites fee and finally the mount. For a total of just over $24,000. Save your money. You can hunt black bear all over the USA for almost nothing.



Ooh K.  Wow.  Probably was a cool experience!  Back in the day Putin did that on horseback with his shirt off and used his bare hands.  Now, not so much.  He gone bonkers.  ?
Nice bear you got though!


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> View attachment 1162474
> Couple miles with this live animal on my back. Hard to believe he’ll be two on Monday! Then push-ups and other upper body movements back at the house. Was gonna run but some stuff came up at the house, including a thunderstorm.
> @Whit90 i like my weight vest too lol



I need to get one of those. I’m not sure how long my son would last in there though… maybe one 50 yards lol.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> View attachment 1162474
> Couple miles with this live animal on my back. Hard to believe he’ll be two on Monday! Then push-ups and other upper body movements back at the house. Was gonna run but some stuff came up at the house, including a thunderstorm.
> @Whit90 i like my weight vest too lol


lot of gray since 2019.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> I need to get one of those. I’m not sure how long my son would last in there though… maybe one 50 yards lol.


My 3 year old is rather rough back there, always jamming his knees in my back, or swinging around throwing my center of gravity off just slightly. Not much fun on super rocky, sketchy trails, or off trail.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> View attachment 1162474
> Couple miles with this live animal on my back. Hard to believe he’ll be two on Monday! Then push-ups and other upper body movements back at the house. Was gonna run but some stuff came up at the house, including a thunderstorm.
> @Whit90 i like my weight vest too lol


I’m gonna one-up you. Went 15+ miles at 5000-8000ft this week with I’m guessing 40-45lbs of baby, pack, and water. My wife did a few miles with him too. Yes, we took him into a  cave.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> I need to get one of those. I’m not sure how long my son would last in there though… maybe one 50 yards lol.



Man I was surprised he lasts as long as he does. We usually slow down to pick blackberries. And we always point out animals we see. He seems to like it. 



Professor said:


> lot of gray since 2019.



Thanks @Professor  thanks. lol



chrislibby88 said:


> I’m gonna one-up you. Went 15+ miles at 5000-8000ft this week with I’m guessing 40-45lbs of baby, pack, and water. My wife did a few miles with him too. Yes, we took him into a  cave.



Man that sounds like fun. Looks like a great trip dude.


----------



## HardlyHangin

There are lots of hunting geared fitness threads on rokslide, ive been posting in their wod thread since January-ish. 

https://www.rokslide.com/forums/forums/nutrition-running-strength-training-other-workouts.27/

https://www.rokslide.com/forums/forums/train-to-hunt.120/

I did a kettelbell strength/ conditioning circuits for 21 weeks,  then the first elk trip fell through so i changed to strength training 3x a week (starting strength program by mark rippetoe, highly recommend for beginners). Now that the elk trip is back on ive cut strength training down to 2x a week and trying to ruck at least 1-2 days.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m gonna one-up you. Went 15+ miles at 5000-8000ft this week with I’m guessing 40-45lbs of baby, pack, and water. My wife did a few miles with him too. Yes, we took him into a  cave.


Outstanding, and you caught the break in the rain.


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> There are lots of hunting geared fitness threads on rokslide, ive been posting in their wod thread since January-ish.
> 
> https://www.rokslide.com/forums/forums/nutrition-running-strength-training-other-workouts.27/
> 
> https://www.rokslide.com/forums/forums/train-to-hunt.120/
> 
> I did a kettelbell strength/ conditioning circuits for 21 weeks,  then the first elk trip fell through so i changed to strength training 3x a week (starting strength program by mark rippetoe, highly recommend for beginners). Now that the elk trip is back on ive cut strength training down to 2x a week and trying to ruck at least 1-2 days.


I love some of those Rokslide threads on conditioning. It opens up the possibility of a successful hunt in places I never would have considered going.


----------



## Whit90

Bumped up my normal 2.2 mile run to 3.25 today. Wore me out.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I grew up in a bear hunting family in a bear hunting region, surrounded by very successful and legendary bear hunters. Exactly 0 of them had an exercise routine, "worked out," or even really thought about it. Most of them smoked like freight trains and lived off greasy fried food. But, they would walk your butt to death in the mountains. All day, day after day. They got that way by walking the mountains all their lives. That is my advice, if you want to get in shape to walk the mountains, walk the mountains instead of going to the gym or jogging. Gym fit and real-world fit are two different things. I applaud anybody wanting to get or stay fit, but you don't have to have an official exercise routine to hunt the mountains, and nothing beats the real thing. I don't do it nearly as much as I used to or ought to, and I can tell an enormous difference in my level of endurance.


----------



## jbogg

NCHillbilly said:


> I grew up in a bear hunting family in a bear hunting region, surrounded by very successful and legendary bear hunters. Exactly 0 of them had an exercise routine, "worked out," or even really thought about it. Most of them smoked like freight trains and lived off greasy fried food. But, they would walk your butt to death in the mountains. All day, day after day. They got that way by walking the mountains all their lives. That is my advice, if you want to get in shape to walk the mountains, walk the mountains instead of going to the gym or jogging. Gym fit and real-world fit are two different things. I applaud anybody wanting to get or stay fit, but you don't have to have an official exercise routine to hunt the mountains, and nothing beats the real thing. I don't do it nearly as much as I used to or ought to, and I can tell an enormous difference in my level of endurance.



I’m guessing that many on this forum don’t live close enough to the mountains to walk them often enough to get and stay in mountain shape. A treadmill or stair climber isn’t much fun but it’s certainly better than nothing.


----------



## NCHillbilly

jbogg said:


> I’m guessing that many on this forum don’t live close enough to the mountains to walk them often enough to get and stay in mountain shape. A treadmill or stair climber isn’t much fun but it’s certainly better than nothing.


Probably so, for sure. I'm also just reinforcing that you don't have to be a professional athlete to walk up a ridge and shoot a bear or deer. Anybody in average shape without physical disabilities is well within the range to hunt these mountains. They aren't the Himalayas.


----------



## jbogg

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably so, for sure. I'm also just reinforcing that you don't have to be a professional athlete to walk up a ridge and shoot a bear or deer. Anybody in average shape without physical disabilities is well within the range to hunt these mountains. They aren't the Himalayas.



Sounds like I need to find some spots closer to the truck, because most days these mountains kick my tail.


----------



## splatek

NCHillbilly said:


> I grew up in a bear hunting family in a bear hunting region, surrounded by very successful and legendary bear hunters. Exactly 0 of them had an exercise routine, "worked out," or even really thought about it. Most of them smoked like freight trains and lived off greasy fried food. But, they would walk your butt to death in the mountains. All day, day after day. They got that way by walking the mountains all their lives. That is my advice, if you want to get in shape to walk the mountains, walk the mountains instead of going to the gym or jogging. Gym fit and real-world fit are two different things. I applaud anybody wanting to get or stay fit, but you don't have to have an official exercise routine to hunt the mountains, and nothing beats the real thing. I don't do it nearly as much as I used to or ought to, and I can tell an enormous difference in my level of endurance.



Yessir gym strong and field strong is something we used to say when I was a kid. Always the kid that could bench 400 and squat a mini van but couldn’t block a toddler. I get it. But like @jbogg  pointed out, a lot of us don’t have the opportunity to walk the hills all day every day. And with gas the way it is, it’s getting even worse for me. 
And nobody needs to be a pro athlete to hunt the hills. Just get in reasonably good shape so that you aren’t completely crushed.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Outstanding, and you caught the break in the rain.


No rain. We caught a few minutes of sprinkle last night.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

For most of us your job and where you live dictates the possibilities.  My wife has health problems and I can't always do what I want.  She will ALWAYS come first!  My job is strenuous and sometimes I need to rest the next day.  I'm just appreciative for what time I have in the woods and on this earth. But this dog will hunt!!!


----------



## Professor

I stepped up to 50 pounds on my ruck, and man can my legs tell the difference. 2.33 miles, rehab exercises, and dynamic stretching.


----------



## Whit90

I like working out. I like hunting. I like putting the two together. There is not a single soul in here saying you have to be this or that to kill anything.


NCHillbilly said:


> I grew up in a bear hunting family in a bear hunting region, surrounded by very successful and legendary bear hunters. Exactly 0 of them had an exercise routine, "worked out," or even really thought about it. Most of them smoked like freight trains and lived off greasy fried food. But, they would walk your butt to death in the mountains. All day, day after day. They got that way by walking the mountains all their lives. That is my advice, if you want to get in shape to walk the mountains, walk the mountains instead of going to the gym or jogging. Gym fit and real-world fit are two different things. I applaud anybody wanting to get or stay fit, but you don't have to have an official exercise routine to hunt the mountains, and nothing beats the real thing. I don't do it nearly as much as I used to or ought to, and I can tell an enormous difference in my level of endurance.



I’d like to follow along with some of those smokey, greasy mountain walkers. If I can’t keep up, or go further, then I might as well just relax more and join in on their workout and diet.


----------



## Timberman

Whit90 said:


> I like working out. I like hunting. I like putting the two together. There is not a single soul in here saying you have to be this or that to kill anyth
> 
> 
> I’d like to follow along with some of those smokey, greasy mountain walkers. If I can’t keep up, or go further, then I might as well just relax more and join in on their workout and diet.



I’ve been on bear hunts with the mountain folk. The dogs would be treed and the under 30 crowd would be down there taking care of the business and the older folk be standing on the ridge with a cigarette in their mouth pointing down to where the action is telling you to go down there. There were some anomalies but that was typically the case. That or they’d be out on the road by the truck. One grizzled hillbilly mountain dude from Tennessee didn’t like that I out hoofed everyone and killed a #490 bear so he picked a fight with me and got his *** handed to him and a one way ticket home first thing in the morning.

People can do whatever they want and plenty of folks kill game in the mountains and elsewhere fat and out of shape but in hunting as well as life working on your health isn’t a bad idea.


----------



## Professor

Timberman said:


> I’ve been on bear hunts with the mountain folk. The dogs would be treed and the under 30 crowd would be down there taking care of the business and the older folk be standing on the ridge with a cigarette in their mouth pointing down to where the action is telling you to go down there. There were some anomalies but that was typically the case. That or they’d be out on the road by the truck.
> 
> People can do whatever they want and plenty of folks kill game in the mountains and elsewhere fat and out of shape but in hunting as well as life working on your health isn’t a bad idea.


Right, you can kill an animal even if you are fat and out of shape. But, there is more to hunting than killing an animal, and I really enjoy the “more” part. The better condition I am in the more I will enjoy hunting and life generally. Plus, I will be able to do it many more year’s hopefully.


----------



## ddd-shooter

jbogg said:


> Sounds like I need to find some spots closer to the truck, because most days these mountains kick my tail.


Ive got quite a few less than a half mile from the truck. You will find them, keep looking and don’t automatically walk past them just cuz they’re close.


----------



## Whit90

Found some elevation at my local park. I split off of one of my normal routes and jumped onto the horse trails. Much harder, but much more enjoyable than running on asphalt. I confirmed that my running and breathing were in check because after going up a ridge and coming back down the other side I saw a spike ahead about 70yrds ahead on the trail. he didn't lift his head until I was about 15 yard from him, and then he spooked... although he is a county park deer....


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Found some elevation at my local park. I split off of one of my normal routes and jumped onto the horse trails. Much harder, but much more enjoyable than running on asphalt. I confirmed that my running and breathing were in check because after going up a ridge and coming back down the other side I saw a spike ahead about 70yrds ahead on the trail. he didn't lift his head until I was about 15 yard from him, and then he spooked... although he is a county park deer....


You'll know your running and breathing are good when you chase him down and wrestle him to the ground without huffing and puffing... Until then, more  work to do. Didn't you know that's the goal of all of us in this thread?! Lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

After a busy non-workout weekend, was glad to hit it this afternoon. Upper body. A few dips, a few pull ups scattered throughout. 
Bench, landmine press, db tricep extensions, bent over rows, over head press, barbell curls, farmers carry. 
Gotta get more mountains in on the weekends.


----------



## Professor

My reports are so boring compared to most of you guys. 2.23 miles with the pack. Starting to move faster now. Shoulder rehab routine, and dynamic stretching.


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> After a busy non-workout weekend, was glad to hit it this afternoon. Upper body. A few dips, a few pull ups scattered throughout.
> Bench, landmine press, db tricep extensions, bent over rows, over head press, barbell curls, farmers carry.
> Gotta get more mountains in on the weekends.



Lot of movement there. I dig it! You have a home gym?


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> My reports are so boring compared to most of you guys. 2.23 miles with the pack. Starting to move faster now. Shoulder rehab routine, and dynamic stretching.



Keep it up man!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> My reports are so boring compared to most of you guys. 2.23 miles with the pack. Starting to move faster now. Shoulder rehab routine, and dynamic stretching.


I'm not a bodybuilder. I just try to maintain a decent fitness. Which I feel like I fail at most days. I'm really just getting somewhat serious myself. 
I remind myself Rome wasn't built in a day, and many times I tell myself "at least I didn't go backwards today."


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Lot of movement there. I dig it! You have a home gym?


Yeah I was super blessed to get a full rack from a surplus deal a few months ago. I've really tried to step it up since then. 
Have a bench rack on one side and a full squat rack on the other. Two barbells, a full set of iron weight, a full set of bumper weight, a few heavy dumbbells. Pull up bar, resistance bands, and most importantly, an old backpack with rocks in it and a sorta steep driveway, lol


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah I was super blessed to get a full rack from a surplus deal a few months ago. I've really tried to step it up since then.
> Have a bench rack on one side and a full squat rack on the other. Two barbells, a full set of iron weight, a full set of bumper weight, a few heavy dumbbells. Pull up bar, resistance bands, and most importantly, an old backpack with rocks in it and a sorta steep driveway, lol



Sounds like a great setup. I’d like to do the same, but I dont have any space.


----------



## Killer Kyle

tree cutter 08 said:


> All this talk has made me hungry and ready to quit toting this saw and swap it for my bow or rifle!


Tree Cutter I saw you slingin' that saw on the side of the road the other day!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I did some extreme mountain bush hogging today. Habersham.  But I have trained for it since I was big enough to drive a tractor.  So I was ready


----------



## splatek

Daddy day care meant bream fishing in local pond and a few miles trail hills on my back.


----------



## Professor

I did my stretching and then spent an hour in the cage hitting fastballs. Finished it off with 2 miles and a 40lb pack.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body. 
Squats
Deadlift
Farmer carry lunges
Calf raises
Wind sprints 
Side steps


----------



## ddd-shooter

Off day, so only pack walk up the driveway. A few arrows.


----------



## Professor

Rest day for me. I did get a good workout hiking from parking to the Brave’s game and back.


----------



## Whit90

PR’ed on my 2.2 mile loop at 17:06. It was rough towards the end.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> PR’ed on my 2.2 mile loop at 17:06. It was rough towards the end.


That's a heck of a pace! Well done


----------



## trad bow

Got an ok from doctors to start lightly using my right hand after carpal tunnel surgery two weeks ago. Bad news is left hand will be done in Mid August which will be cutting bow season opener close.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> PR’ed on my 2.2 mile loop at 17:06. It was rough towards the end.


PR,ed?


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> PR,ed?



Personal record(ed)


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> That's a heck of a pace! Well done



Trying to keep it mixed up, so I figured I’d do a max effort run. I was ready to stop about 3/4 of the way through. One thing I like about endurance is that more times than not, your mind is going to tell you to quit at some point. It sucks when you are in that moment, but being able to overcome it and keep moving is an achievement in its self.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Trying to keep it mixed up, so I figured I’d do a max effort run. I was ready to stop about 3/4 of the way through. One thing I like about endurance is that more times than not, your mind is going to tell you to quit at some point. It sucks when you are in that moment, but being able to overcome it and keep moving is an achievement in its self.


Ok, so this was a run and not a hike. That makes more sense. That is a good time for 2 plus miles. Flat ground or does it have some hills?


----------



## Whit90

Yea, body weight run. Not super hilly. There are a couple small hills to climb, and man they may be small, but they make me want to slow down and walk sometimes. I push up em though.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Splatek is the most jacked guy on this forum. Whatever he says to do......do it.


----------



## trad bow

I’m looking forward to this season myself but I may need to put a couple of these yard deer in the freezer first.


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> I’m looking forward to this season myself but I may need to put a couple of these yard deer in the freezer first.
> View attachment 1163492



I work from home and I’ve been watching a really nice 10 pointer the last couple of days. He will probably be gone when he sheds his velvet. If not though, I might try to pop him.


----------



## trad bow

I back up to National Forest. The more hunting pressure there, the more deer I have around the house. Just have to be patient waiting on the state mandated second buck.


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> I back up to National Forest. The more hunting pressure there, the more deer I have around the house. Just have to be patient waiting on the state mandated second buck.



That is awesome. I’d like to have a place that boarders national forest one day.


----------



## trad bow

Start planning and looking for a place that will give you what you would like. I’ve been here my whole lifetime so I may be uncomfortable socially but my life is in the woods


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I work from home and I’ve been watching a really nice 10 pointer the last couple of days. He will probably be gone when he sheds his velvet. If not though, I might try to pop him.


The only time I ever see a buck around the house is the third week in November.


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> The only time I ever see a buck around the house is the third week in November.


I feel for you sir.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body 
Dips
Bench
Overhead press
Tris
Landmine press
Curls
Chin ups
1/2 mile walk to stretch legs.


----------



## Professor

Shoulder rehab and dynamic stretching routine, 2.2 miles with the pack, and 30 min in the cage hitting fastballs.


----------



## splatek

Ran two miles with eleven year old (on scooter). Played tennis with him for an hour. Swan for an hour. Ran back. lifted 
Shot my bow
@Killer Kyle  must have me mixed up with someone else.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Ran two miles with eleven year old (on scooter). Played tennis with him for an hour. Swan for an hour. Ran back. lifted
> Shot my bow
> @Killer Kyle  must have me mixed up with someone else.


What’re you doing for lifts?


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> What’re you doing for lifts?



Yesterday: 
-double hand kb snatches 
-deadlifts
-Bent over rows
-weighed pull ups

Typically, I do something in the garage with KBs and/or DBs. Usually something dynamic and fast. Never move the weight slow; unless you’re training to be slow.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Yesterday:
> -double hand kb snatches
> -deadlifts
> -Bent over rows
> -weighed pull ups
> 
> Typically, I do something in the garage with KBs and/or DBs. Usually something dynamic and fast. Never move the weight slow; unless you’re training to be slow.


That's good advice to remember.


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> That's good advice to remember.



Train fast, be fast. 
Train slow, be slow


----------



## splatek

Good one:
Grab a 50-100 DB or KB
for ten minutes, every minute do 
-10 swings
-10 deficit push-ups
- 1-2 pull-ups, doubling your reps each minute ending with ten or twenty

Rest a few minutes
Then with same KB/DB
4 sets
-10 goblet squats
-10 each arm shoulder press/push press
-10 per leg reverse lunges
10 single arm bent over rows


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Good one:
> Grab a 50-100 DB or KB
> for ten minutes, every minute do
> -10 swings
> -10 deficit push-ups
> - 1-2 pull-ups, doubling your reps each minute ending with ten or twenty
> 
> Rest a few minutes
> Then with same KB/DB
> 4 sets
> -10 goblet squats
> -10 each arm shoulder press/push press
> -10 per leg reverse lunges
> 10 single arm bent over rows



That sounds like a burner and at this point would probably kill me.

I just did a 10 minute AMRAP, using a 35lb dumbbell, of:
10 front squats
10 burpees 
10 DB snatches (5 each arm)

I failed at overcoming that voice in my head telling me to quit. I got 4 rounds with 20 seconds left and did not do another rep. Still got me a good workout though. 

My hip is screaming. It doesnt take much.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Good one:
> Grab a 50-100 DB or KB
> for ten minutes, every minute do
> -10 swings
> -10 deficit push-ups
> - 1-2 pull-ups, doubling your reps each minute ending with ten or twenty
> 
> Rest a few minutes
> Then with same KB/DB
> 4 sets
> -10 goblet squats
> -10 each arm shoulder press/push press
> -10 per leg reverse lunges
> 10 single arm bent over rows


I think that @Killer Kyle guy was right.

Lol


----------



## splatek

Figured I had to go hard for my last day at 47 years old.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I'm doing 12oz curls while reading this and I'm getting sore.  ?


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> I think that @Killer Kyle guy was right.
> 
> Lol


Don’t worry, every day will be hard from here on.


----------



## trad bow

Walking is about all I can do right now. Had carpal tunnel surgery June 29 on right hand and have left hand scheduled for August 3. I can’t stress enough that we need to keep our bodies in motion. I’m focusing on my lower body and at 65 years old it takes more effort now to just stay in decent shape. I’m still pushing so the mountain animals and the blue line brookies need not think they will get a reprieve.


----------



## ddd-shooter

trad bow said:


> Walking is about all I can do right now. Had carpal tunnel surgery June 29 on right hand and have left hand scheduled for August 3. I can’t stress enough that we need to keep our bodies in motion. I’m focusing on my lower body and at 65 years old it takes more effort now to just stay in decent shape. I’m still pushing so the mountain animals and the blue line brookies need not think they will get a reprieve.


Great attitude! Keep at it!


----------



## Professor

I got a late start and only got 20 min in hitting fastballs before it got too dark to see. Did another 2.3 miles with the pack.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Quick lower body today, got a lot on the schedule. Low weights, high reps, two sets apiece. 
Barbell squats
Hip thrusters 
Split squats
Dead lifts
Calf raises
Farmers carry


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> Quick lower body today, got a lot on the schedule. Low weights, high reps, two sets apiece.
> Barbell squats
> Hip thrusters
> Split squats
> Dead lifts
> Calf raises
> Farmers carry



i love farmers carry
Good work


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> i love farmers carry
> Good work


Went light on everything except farmers carry. 70db and went a good distance. Nearly died. Glad it was the last set lol


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Figured I had to go hard for my last day at 47 years old.


Happy birthday man!


----------



## Professor

Yesterday: full shoulder rehab routine, dynamic stretching, and I hit 240 fastballs in 90 minutes. I was planning to do 2 miles with the pack, but the cages took it out of me.


----------



## splatek

Kid ruck yesterday, swim
Same today. Too much birthday tequila
Going fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Whit90

Explored more of the horse trails at my local park. This section had some great elevation. It almost felt like I was in the mountains. I did 2.9 miles with a 40lb pack and it felt good. Got within about 10 yards of 2 deer and within about 20 yards of 3 more. Only 1 of the 5 ran off… goofy park deer.


----------



## Professor

Shoulder rehab routine. Which is:
7 stretches
Dumbbell curls
One handed, overhead triceps extensions 
Dumbbell press
Reverse Dumbbell flies
3 sets on a pec deck
With resistance bands:
    Internal rotation
    External rotation
    Standing rows
    90 degree external rotation 
2.6 miles with 40 pound pack. I am feeling stronger and moving faster.


----------



## Swampdogg

Weekend scout trip ,rucking with everything minus weapon all over the mountains, back to the gym this week coming up and hopefully another mountain trip


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> Weekend scout trip ,rucking with everything minus weapon all over the mountains, back to the gym this week coming up and hopefully another mountain trip


Sounds fun. Find anything exciting?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Y'alls weekends are putting me to shame! Lol


----------



## Swampdogg

Whit90 said:


> Sounds fun. Find anything exciting?


 Lots of excitement out there , rattlers and copperheads out sunning and testing how fast I can sprint loaded down when the hornets try to swarm , they are out in full force . Some good bear sign along the way too.


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> Lots of excitement out there , rattlers and copperheads out sunning and testing how fast I can sprint loaded down when the hornets try to swarm , they are out in full force . Some good bear sign along the way too.


Brave man


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> Lots of excitement out there , rattlers and copperheads out sunning and testing how fast I can sprint loaded down when the hornets try to swarm , they are out in full force . Some good bear sign along the way too.



I like the bear sign.. I could do without the rest. haha


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I like the bear sign.. I could do without the rest. haha


I can deal with the snakes. Hornets and yellow jackets are a NO, however.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Professor said:


> I can deal with the snakes. Hornets and yellow jackets are a NO, however.



Man you should see the yellowjacket hole I found taking out my trash today.  The hole is the size of a golf ball and they were actively coming in and out.  Gonna wait til dark and dump some gas in it.  I hate em.  I really hate em.  Twice in my life I stepped on a nest in the ground and got over 50 stings.  They were in my underwear, my shoes, everywhere in seconds.  I hate em!!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Short evening upper body. Bench, tris, bis, ohp, a few sporadic pull/chin ups. 
Supper will be more bear backstrap and fried squash from the garden!


----------



## splatek

Had to get mine in before anybody awake
4 mile ruck with 60#
Calisthenics
Daddy daycare all day which included a1.5 Mile hike and fishing 
None with @ddd-shooter
And yeah screw yellow jackets!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body
Barbell squats
Hip thrusts
Dumbbell walking lunges
Banded side steps


----------



## NCHillbilly

Me and @ @northgeorgiasportsman   took a 25-mile backpacking/fishing trip way back in the mountains this weekend. Probably don't qualify for y'alls fitness standards, but I feel pretty fit. We didn't do any pushups or squats.


----------



## Whit90

NCHillbilly said:


> Me and @ @northgeorgiasportsman   took a 25-mile backpacking/fishing trip way back in the mountains this weekend. Probably don't qualify for y'alls fitness standards, but I feel pretty fit. We didn't do any pushups or squats.



That sounds like a great workout and a ton of fun!


----------



## ddd-shooter

NCHillbilly said:


> Me and @ @northgeorgiasportsman   took a 25-mile backpacking/fishing trip way back in the mountains this weekend. Probably don't qualify for y'alls fitness standards, but I feel pretty fit. We didn't do any pushups or squats.


Love it! Hands down the best summer workout there is, and it’s not even close!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Me and @ @northgeorgiasportsman   took a 25-mile backpacking/fishing trip way back in the mountains this weekend. Probably don't qualify for y'alls fitness standards, but I feel pretty fit. We didn't do any pushups or squats.


I'd say we were pretty bear fit to begin with or my legs would be hurting more than they did!


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd say we were pretty beat fit to begin with or my legs would be hurting more than they did!



You should change your signature line to #bearfit


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd say we were pretty bear fit to begin with or my legs would be hurting more than they did!


I'm starting to regain feeling in mine this morning.


----------



## Whit90

Got me a barbell and a couple bumper plates yesterday. Broke it in with some dead lifts and rows.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Got me a barbell and a couple bumper plates yesterday. Broke it in with some dead lifts and rows.


Oh snap!


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> Oh snap!



Getting real.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Cardio. 
Ran a little more than a mile. Really hoofed it to get a ten minute pace on the first mile, then sped walked back to the house. Uphill of course, lol

Definitely gotta up my cardio regimen. I was really winded


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body. 
Bench, ohp, tris, bis, bent over rows, farmer’s carries.


----------



## Professor

I’ve been sick for the last three days. Nasty vertigo. I did nothing. I’m starting back up today. Stretching, shoulder rehab, and 30 min in the cage.


----------



## Swampdogg

Professor said:


> I’ve been sick for the last three days. Nasty vertigo. I did nothing. I’m starting back up today. Stretching, shoulder rehab, and 30 min in the cage.


Sometimes rest is the best thing you can do . You’ll get back to 100% and be ready to do it all over again


----------



## Swampdogg

Few miles with the pack while scouting.

It’s been said before but  I think it is going to be the best thing everyone can do for their legs this season if you can .  I’ve noticed that gym pack miles and mountain pack miles  just hit different micro working out different muscles and strengthening toes and ankles for side hilling,  and some weird calf muscles, also play around with your packs. , I did some minor adjustments and feel a thousand times better than the way I had it.


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> Few miles with the pack while scouting.
> 
> It’s been said before but  I think it is going to be the best thing everyone can do for their legs this season if you can .  I’ve noticed that gym pack miles and mountain pack miles  just hit different micro working out different muscles and strengthening toes and ankles for side hilling,  and some weird calf muscles, also play around with your packs. , I did some minor adjustments and feel a thousand times better than the way I had it.


Agree completely about making adjustments to the pack and how you load it up.


----------



## splatek

Tested my pack with 75 pounds for a 3 miler. Felt great. then did some 20 rep  max deadlifts. Also felt good
The heat and humidity did not feel good


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Tested my pack with 75 pounds for a 3 miler. Felt great. then did some 20 rep  max deadlifts. Also felt good
> The heat and humidity did not feel good


Impressive. I don’t think I have ever thought 75 pounds felt great.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> Tested my pack with 75 pounds for a 3 miler. Felt great. then did some 20 rep  max deadlifts. Also felt good
> The heat and humidity did not feel good



You're a beast man.  I hope when I finally get a bear I can drag it to the Jeep. Haha.  Need to get me one of those Jet Sleds!  I'm prepared to pack out but not as prepared as some of you guys physically.  I just want to have fun and not kill myself trying to prove something.  Been there done that.  I saw six bears last year and nothing I could legally shoot.  Just dang.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Tested my pack with 75 pounds for a 3 miler. Felt great. then did some 20 rep  max deadlifts. Also felt good
> The heat and humidity did not feel good



#bearshape!!!
I'm gonna skip the pack and overhead lunge anything I shoot off of the mountain. 

I hit a 2.8 mile run on the horse trails for lunch. It hurt.


----------



## splatek

@Professor  got a new pack and had to test it. budget pack from Australia company. Just testing is it could handle the weight. It performed flawlessly


----------



## scottyboy203

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You're a beast man.  I hope when I finally get a bear I can drag it to the Jeep. Haha.  Need to get me one of those Jet Sleds!  I'm prepared to pack out but not as prepared as some of you guys physically.  I just want to have fun and not kill myself trying to prove something.  Been there done that.  I saw six bears last year and nothing I could legally shoot.  Just dang.


That’s right Kentuck.No need to hurt yourself. Many  bears up here get overlooked within sight of roads.A lot of guys overthink it. We see lots more bears down lower than higher.Back when we didn’t have as many bears you had to hunt way back high in the mtns.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> @Professor  got a new pack and had to test it. budget pack from Australia company. Just testing is it could handle the weight. It performed flawlessly



What pack did u get?


----------



## splatek

It’s called a SPIKA 
Virtually no pockets with I love. just forty liters of pack plus a frame and beaver tail
It held that weight without a problem. I’ll never pack that much off a hill but I like in flatland county.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> It’s called a SPIKA
> Virtually no pockets with I love. just forty liters of pack plus a frame and beaver tail
> It held that weight without a problem. I’ll never pack that much off a hill but I like in flatland county.


Does not look cheap. I have considered buying one.


----------



## splatek

Amazon special.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> It’s called a SPIKA
> Virtually no pockets with I love. just forty liters of pack plus a frame and beaver tail
> It held that weight without a problem. I’ll never pack that much off a hill but I like in flatland county.


Man a 60-75lb pack is easily a deer or small bear quartered up. Half my quartered small bear last year, meat+cape, along with all my kit and rifle strapped on my bag, and however much rain it absorbed had me at 60lbs. My brother had a scale in the truck. We also weighed his pack on the climb up to our spot with climbers, and if I remember right I think he was at 50-55. He stuffs too much extra crap in his bag though.


----------



## Professor

Well, found out I have not been sick. My new blood pressure meds cause dizziness, vertigo, fatigue, weakness, and difficulty concentrating. I did not take it this morning and feel great. An hour in the batting cage and 2.5 miles with the pack.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Well, found out I have not been sick. My new blood pressure meds cause dizziness, vertigo, fatigue, weakness, and difficulty concentrating. I did not take it this morning and feel great. An hour in the batting cage and 2.5 miles with the pack.



Ull be running up them mountains now! Hope you get ur meds figured out.


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> Well, found out I have not been sick. My new blood pressure meds cause dizziness, vertigo, fatigue, weakness, and difficulty concentrating. I did not take it this morning and feel great. An hour in the batting cage and 2.5 miles with the pack.



Wow. Man I’m glad you figured that out. Be safe with those meds but get ‘em figured out.


----------



## Professor

Big accomplishment today. I ran two miles. That is the first I have run distance since at least 2001. My back is a concern, but all the stretching and hiking with the pack have my legs feeling great. Loosing 40 pounds made it possible though. Man, I miss running. My quads are screaming.  I also spent an hour and a half in the batting cage.


----------



## Professor

An hour in the batting cage today. I started around with the back pack but my left knee was really hurting, so I had to quit and come in. I was able to go for an hour on the stationary bike without any pain though.


----------



## ddd-shooter

A week off for Rona. 
Today was legs. Glad to be back pushing my body again! God is so good!
Squats, deadlift, walking lunges, calf raises, uphill wind sprints


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> An hour in the batting cage today. I started around with the back pack but my left knee was really hurting, so I had to quit and come in. I was able to go for an hour on the stationary bike without any pain though.



If your knee hurts while rucking but not while biking, and you don’t have plantar faciaitis or other foot issues you likely have weak hamstrings, glutes, or most likely and asymmetric strength ratio between adductors and abductors. The last thing is really common in people who sit a lot and no amount of other stuff will rid the pain other than correcting the imbalance IMHO. Depends on where the pain is in your knee.


----------



## splatek

Did about ten jello shots and drank a lot of beer last night for last hoorah before kids go back to school. Moved three papers worth of bricks today for the patio I’m building. This humidity can go to…..


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> If your knee hurts while rucking but not while biking, and you don’t have plantar faciaitis or other foot issues you likely have weak hamstrings, glutes, or most likely and asymmetric strength ratio between adductors and abductors. The last thing is really common in people who sit a lot and no amount of other stuff will rid the pain other than correcting the imbalance IMHO. Depends on where the pain is in your knee.


Your assessment is spot on. The pain came from my first run in 20 years. It really stressed my quads and hamstrings. I feel better now, and it will be fine with continued development. I just have to listed when my body is talking. If it hurts I stop. I had a great hike today. With a 40 pound pack I did 3.14 miles in 64 minutes. That is my best time yet and I felt great both during and after.


----------



## Aaronhig

I’ve been doing the MTNTOUGH+ program 5 days a week since March. It’s been tough, but I highly recommend it. Everyday is freaking leg day. I feel better going into this hunting season than I have in a long time. Added bonus is being able to keep up with my 7 year old who is a hiking machine already.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body and cardio.
Bench, ohp, tris, bis, dips, rows, farmer’s carry.
Wind sprints


----------



## ddd-shooter

Aaronhig said:


> I’ve been doing the MTNTOUGH+ program 5 days a week since March. It’s been tough, but I highly recommend it. Everyday is freaking leg day. I feel better going into this hunting season than I have in a long time. Added bonus is being able to keep up with my 7 year old who is a hiking machine already.


We’ll done! The mountains require a good set of legs!


----------



## Professor

Six miles with a 40-pound pack in 2 hours. My lungs kept up and my heart was screaming.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Anyone want to do some AT section hiking? Im going to Co for my elk hunt in September and am planning on spend the next several weekends on the trail rucking and testing gear. 

The plan is start friday evening when i get off work and go as far as i can that night, make camp at dark, and finish the rest on Saturday.

This weekend i plan on starting at three forks and going to woody gap (15.8 miles), jarrard gap (21.4) or neels gap (27.3) depending on how far i get on friday and i feel on saturday. Might even consider more on Sunday, playing that by ear


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Anyone want to do some AT section hiking? Im going to Co for my elk hunt in September and am planning on spend the next several weekends on the trail rucking and testing gear.
> 
> The plan is start friday evening when i get off work and go as far as i can that night, make camp at dark, and finish the rest on Saturday.
> 
> This weekend i plan on starting at three forks and going to woody gap (15.8 miles), jarrard gap (21.4) or neels gap (27.3) depending on how far i get on friday and i feel on saturday. Might even consider more on Sunday, playing that by ear


Good luck. I can’t stand the trail. It is like a wilderness mall. I would prefer sone of the Cohutta trails. More than enough miles, a bigger challenge, and no hippies screaming “hey bear.”


----------



## HardlyHangin

Professor said:


> Good luck. I can’t stand the trail. It is like a wilderness mall. I would prefer sone of the Cohutta trails. More than enough miles, a bigger challenge, and no hippies screaming “hey bear.”


I could do benton mackaye instead if you would entertain that instead


----------



## HermanMerman

Put a heavy pack on your back and go scouting. The more the better, you learn more and you get in better shape.


----------



## ddd-shooter

HermanMerman said:


> Put a heavy pack on your back and go scouting. The more the better, you learn more and you get in better shape.


Good plan if you have the time and live close!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body today. Squats, deadlift, walking db lunges, calf raises, mile run for cardio


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> Good luck. I can’t stand the trail. It is like a wilderness mall. I would prefer sone of the Cohutta trails. More than enough miles, a bigger challenge, and no hippies screaming “hey bear.”


I'm not a fan of any designated trail personally but can see it is a good way to put in the miles.


----------



## HermanMerman

ddd-shooter said:


> Good plan if you have the time and live close!



Valid point! Didn’t even think about living close, and I don’t even live close to bear country or bear hunt. I would like to take it up, though… one more hobby to get obsessed with.


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> I could do benton mackaye instead if you would entertain that instead


Sorry, I can't go either way. I did not mean to suggest I could. I wish I could.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm not a fan of any designated trail personally but can see it is a good way to put in the miles.


I like trails. I just like the ones that few people frequent. Trails are great for quickly and quietly getting to the area I want to access.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I just climb ladders and pack equipment all day in and out of homes and businesses.   After that I'm done.  A few months ago I put 60lbs in my pack and took a walk through my hilly neighborhood.  5 minutes after I got home there were several posts on the neighborhood FB page asking "who was the homeless guy with the huge pack walking down the street?  We need to start a neighborhood watch!" ?.  Homeless.  Wearing Crispis.  I'm doing well I guess.  ?


----------



## HardlyHangin

https://forum.gon.com/threads/what-did-you-do-mountain-related-today-part-ii.1018584/post-13503919


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body. 
Squats, deadlift, walking lunges.
Tried to get a little more cardio in tonight.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

ddd-shooter said:


> Lower body.
> Squats, deadlift, walking lunges.
> Tried to get a little more cardio in tonight.



Thanks for doin those for me Jimmie.  I didn't have the time or energy.  ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Thanks for doin those for me Jimmie.  I didn't have the time or energy.  ?


"The mountain doesn't care if you have time or energy!"

Lol. I Really do use hunting as my primary motivation. Otherwise, I'd never do much at all.


----------



## splatek

100 burpees 
Ran 30 minutes as fast as I can
10-8-6-4-2
Kb swings
String pull ups
Push ups
Ab wheel roll outs 
3x lunges per leg

Hit a little of everything


----------



## Professor

I got five miles in with the pack and did half an hour of core work with a Swiss ball and my dynamic stretching.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body. Bench, ohp, tris, bis, dips. 
More cardio.


----------



## chrislibby88

No workouts for me this year. Gonna see how jiu jitsu only works for conditioning. I am getting stronger, losing fat, and building some noticeable muscle tone. I’m going 3-4 days a week, class is about 45 minutes  and includes instruction and drills, then I roll for 30-45 minutes after class. Certainly develops a tolerance for suck, which is the biggest thing you need climbing never ending hills. I feel more athletic than I ever have just doing weight training or body weight workouts and running, which is what I used to do in years past.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> No workouts for me this year. Gonna see how jiu jitsu only works for conditioning. I am getting stronger, losing fat, and building some noticeable muscle tone. I’m going 3-4 days a week, class is about 45 minutes  and includes instruction and drills, then I roll for 30-45 minutes after class. Certainly develops a tolerance for suck, which is the biggest thing you need climbing never ending hills. I feel more athletic than I ever have just doing weight training or body weight workouts and running, which is what I used to do in years past.


I think the biggest thing is keeping mobile, and good grief if you feel fit and are reaching all those metrics (fit, fat loss, etc) it'd be hard to think that's a bad plan lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> 100 burpees
> Ran 30 minutes as fast as I can
> 10-8-6-4-2
> Kb swings
> String pull ups
> Push ups
> Ab wheel roll outs
> 3x lunges per leg
> 
> Hit a little of everything


That's a heck of a workout! Well done


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> I got five miles in with the pack and did half an hour of core work with a Swiss ball and my dynamic stretching.


Five miles is legit! Way to go. How's the knee holding up?


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> I think the biggest thing is keeping mobile, and good grief if you feel fit and are reaching all those metrics (fit, fat loss, etc) it'd be hard to think that's a bad plan lol


Oh I would be a beast if I did strength training on top.


----------



## the Lackster

Leg stretch after work this afternoon. Feeling good


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Five miles is legit! Way to go. How's the knee holding up?


Knee feels great. It just needed a couple of days rest.


----------



## Professor

the Lackster said:


> Leg stretch after work this afternoon. Feeling good View attachment 1168939


That is moving. Any hills on your run?


----------



## the Lackster

Professor said:


> That is moving. Any hills on your run?


Today elevation change was minimal. I do a mix of distance, elevation, and sprints though. Get tired of doing the same thing everyday.


----------



## Professor

the Lackster said:


> Today elevation change was minimal. I do a mix of distance, elevation, and sprints though. Get tired of doing the same thing everyday.


I understand that. I am rehabbing my back and shoulder. I hope to be able to run sprints by October.


----------



## the Lackster

Professor said:


> I understand that. I am rehabbing my back and shoulder. I hope to be able to run sprints by October.


Hope you get it all straightened out soon buddy


----------



## Professor

the Lackster said:


> Hope you get it all straightened out soon buddy


Thanks. It takes time and fighting through setbacks, but I have made good progress. I will stay at it.


----------



## trad bow

I hiked three miles off trail thru the ONF today. Lots of up and down and step over and stoop under. A whole lot harder than walking trails. I called it scouting. My friend called it a torture.


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> I understand that. I am rehabbing my back and shoulder. I hope to be able to run sprints by October.


My back has had too many operations for me to every be able to run again. I can walk all day and even trot behind the grandkids but to get my heart rate up I have to use my recumbent exercise bike sitting in ac in front of the tv watching u tube hunting and fishing videos.


----------



## jbogg

trad bow said:


> My back has had too many operations for me to every be able to run again. I can walk all day and even trot behind the grandkids but to get my heart rate up I have to use my recumbent exercise bike sitting in ac in front of the tv watching u tube hunting and fishing videos.



I too have dealt with a serious back issue for years, and running is no longer an option.  I half jokingly say that no one has to worry about me chasing them down, but then again I’m not gonna run from anyone either.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> My back has had too many operations for me to every be able to run again. I can walk all day and even trot behind the grandkids but to get my heart rate up I have to use my recumbent exercise bike sitting in ac in front of the tv watching u tube hunting and fishing videos.


I’ve got a recumbent bike. I bought it so I could do cardio without aggravating my back. I use it when it is raining or when some body part “cries uncle.”  Recumbent bikes are great for slowing down the aging process because they slow time down. Ten minutes feels like half an hour.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I too have dealt with a serious back issue for years, and running is no longer an option.  I half jokingly say that no one has to worry about me chasing them down, but then again I’m not gonna run from anyone either.


I was a sprinter and wide receiver. I love to sprint and hate that I can’t now. I may never again, but I want to try. Even if it is just at 60 or so percent effort.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I don't run or sprint but put some yellowjackets on me and I'll break Olympic records in sprinting, long distance, high jump, long jump, hurdles, and I might even pole vault.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I don't run or sprint but put some yellowjackets on me and I'll break Olympic records in sprinting, long distance, high jump, long jump, hurdles, and I might even pole vault.



Been there done that a couple of times this summer. Got stung 12 times about a week and a half ago while scouting. Just glad no one was around to see my reaction.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> Been there done that a couple of times this summer. Got stung 12 times about a week and a half ago while scouting. Just glad no one was around to see my reaction.


I hate the mountains until it gets cold. Too many ****ed off stinging things


----------



## NCHillbilly

I ate two bacon biscuits and a honeybun this morning.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lower body today. Been too busy to really hit cardio, hoping to get it in tomorrow.


----------



## trad bow

NCHillbilly said:


> I ate two bacon biscuits and a honeybun this morning.


I just ate three BLT’s and washed them down with two Ultras.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Every time I see the name of this thread all I think about is a bear wearing a sweat band working out in a gym.


----------



## The Original Rooster

NCHillbilly said:


> I ate two bacon biscuits and a honeybun this morning.


The Lord hates gluttony too.  I don't know if you're going to make it ...
Proverbs 23:21-For drunkards and gluttons become poor, and drowsiness clothes them in rags.


----------



## ddd-shooter

C.Killmaster said:


> Every time I see the name of this thread all I think about is a bear wearing a sweat band working out in a gym.


I've had that mental picture as well. Except no sweat band. Lol


----------



## Professor

Got a mild calf strain so no big leg work. I do have three hours in on my upper body and I hit in the cage for 90 minutes.


----------



## NCHillbilly

The Original Rooster said:


> The Lord hates gluttony too.  I don't know if you're going to make it ...
> Proverbs 23:21-For drunkards and gluttons become poor, and drowsiness clothes them in rags.


That's pretty accurate, to be honest.


----------



## The Original Rooster

NCHillbilly said:


> That's pretty accurate, to be honest.


Just leave off the honey bun and salvation might still be in reach.


----------



## NCHillbilly

The Original Rooster said:


> Just leave off the honey bun and salvation might still be in reach.


Bears love honeybuns, btw. And most of them are pretty fit.


----------



## The Original Rooster

NCHillbilly said:


> Bears love honeybuns, btw. And most of them are pretty fit.


I didn't know you had bear in your blood? Carry on then...


----------



## NCHillbilly

The Original Rooster said:


> I didn't know you had bear in your blood? Carry on then...


I have about the same hairiness.


----------



## The Original Rooster

NCHillbilly said:


> I have about the same hairiness.


Ever feel the urge to root around in the trash cans for no reason? That's probably a sign!


----------



## ddd-shooter

3 miles with 40lb pack. Nice evening for a walk. I can tell fall is on the way.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Overnight backpacking trip
Total 16.9 miles
4608 feet of elevation


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Overnight backpacking trip
> Total 16.9 miles
> 4608 feet of elevation


That is some real work. How are you feeling?


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> Been there done that a couple of times this summer. Got stung 12 times about a week and a half ago while scouting. Just glad no one was around to see my reaction.


Got my wife stung pretty good poking at a bumble bee ground nest that I mowed up prepping my land. They chased her 75 yards, flew past me, then the kids on the golf cart to get to her. Haha. Dunno what it is with bugs, but if there’s a tick in the woods it’s gonna find her. 

Also, the same day mowing, I went to move my 12ft platform stand. Got the tractor forks nice and square under the platform, climbed up with a strap to secure it, and apparently a large nest of wasps under the seat didn’t like that idea. Felt that fire, turned and decided the ladder was for chumps, so I Tarzan swung down the rail and somehow made it back to the ground with only a 3 stings and no injuries.


----------



## Whit90

Changed it up and did a couple hill sprints up part of a horse trail at the local park. It’s .27 miles and 137 of elevation change. First time was 2:33 and second was 2:30 and both of them sucked!! Saw 8 does while walking. They are way too comfortable with people. I think all the bucks in the area still have a lick of sense and stay hidden form folks.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Upper body today. Even included some weed eating in the heat. Lol


----------



## HardlyHangin

Professor said:


> That is some real work. How are you feeling?



Much better than last weekend, didnt cramp at all. Pinkie toes still got rubbed sore. But other than that just that good tired feeling of accomplishment. 

It felt good in the moment though, felt strong going uphil and was able to really push my pace most of the trip


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Much better than last weekend, didnt cramp at all. Pinkie toes still got rubbed sore. But other than that just that good tired feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> It felt good in the moment though, felt strong going uphil and was able to really push my pace most of the trip


I worry about my feat. You might want to make some changes in your footwear.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Changed it up and did a couple hill sprints up part of a horse trail at the local park. It’s .27 miles and 137 of elevation change. First time was 2:33 and second was 2:30 and both of them sucked!! Saw 8 does while walking. They are way too comfortable with people. I think all the bucks in the area still have a lick of sense and stay hidden form folks.



Those are hill runs, not sprints. lol. 
Hill running is probably the single best intensity based conditioning. Good work


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Those are hill runs, not sprints. lol.
> Hill running is probably the single best intensity based conditioning. Good work



Your right! I say sprint because I was trying to run it as fast as I could, but yea you can’t actually sprint it. And man it takes me a couple minutes to recover at the top!


----------



## Darkhorse

I've been athletically active since I started little league and my dad bought me a set of weights.While in High School I was in some kind of Okinawa martial art for a few years, can't remember the name or rank anymore.
Up until a few years ago I rode horses several times a week and for a couple of decades I broke and trained them also. I ate plenty of dirt and never quite healed all of that time.
Played on several really good softball teams and for a few years played on a league team and a couple of tournament teams at once. At that level it just wore me down.
Then I started Tae Kwon Do, I was training at least 3 nights a week, lifting weights and running 8 to 11 miles my nights off. That's about the time we went on our first elk hunt. Along with my regular routine  I found some high ground on our lost Ocmulgee WMA, loaded a couple bags of shot into my backpack and hiked the hills both Saturday and Sunday. If nothing else that is the best exercise In my opinion one can do to get prepared.
Then I was selected to run a TKD school, so for 3 nights a week teaching and 2 nights training my self for the next belt, along with running and lifting I got no rest but I was in shape.
Then My employer built a fully equipped Gym and I started lifting free weights again, to excess. I'm not a big guy but I managed to bench 315 pounds 3 times. I can't count the number of times I've injured my back, or other part. I have, so far, one knee replacement, one hip replacement, and I'm going through the worst right now.
My legs began going paralytic and gradually it got so bad I couldn't leave the house.
On June 15 I had major back surgery where they cut out part of my spinal bone and material. I spent the next 6 days on my back thinking about things. Then I was sent to a physical rehabilitation center. They taught me how to walk with a walker again. I got back home on July 15. Still mostly on my back rehab's come in and work with me during the week.
I was tough. Dangerous too. An Iron man.  But iron rusts.
I'm hoping I can hunt deer this year as I've missed the last 2 seasons.
I loved those hard workouts as I think most of you do also but in the end they nearly killed me, maybe made me a cripple. Maybe not.
Will I elk hunt again. I sure hope so.
Just be careful and don't over do it like I did.
Load a couple of bags of shot in your backpack and take some long hikes, uphill if you can find one.
You will be OK.


----------



## Whit90

I’ve been slackin…


----------



## ddd-shooter

Darkhorse said:


> I've been athletically active since I started little league and my dad bought me a set of weights.While in High School I was in some kind of Okinawa martial art for a few years, can't remember the name or rank anymore.
> Up until a few years ago I rode horses several times a week and for a couple of decades I broke and trained them also. I ate plenty of dirt and never quite healed all of that time.
> Played on several really good softball teams and for a few years played on a league team and a couple of tournament teams at once. At that level it just wore me down.
> Then I started Tae Kwon Do, I was training at least 3 nights a week, lifting weights and running 8 to 11 miles my nights off. That's about the time we went on our first elk hunt. Along with my regular routine  I found some high ground on our lost Ocmulgee WMA, loaded a couple bags of shot into my backpack and hiked the hills both Saturday and Sunday. If nothing else that is the best exercise In my opinion one can do to get prepared.
> Then I was selected to run a TKD school, so for 3 nights a week teaching and 2 nights training my self for the next belt, along with running and lifting I got no rest but I was in shape.
> Then My employer built a fully equipped Gym and I started lifting free weights again, to excess. I'm not a big guy but I managed to bench 315 pounds 3 times. I can't count the number of times I've injured my back, or other part. I have, so far, one knee replacement, one hip replacement, and I'm going through the worst right now.
> My legs began going paralytic and gradually it got so bad I couldn't leave the house.
> On June 15 I had major back surgery where they cut out part of my spinal bone and material. I spent the next 6 days on my back thinking about things. Then I was sent to a physical rehabilitation center. They taught me how to walk with a walker again. I got back home on July 15. Still mostly on my back rehab's come in and work with me during the week.
> I was tough. Dangerous too. An Iron man.  But iron rusts.
> I'm hoping I can hunt deer this year as I've missed the last 2 seasons.
> I loved those hard workouts as I think most of you do also but in the end they nearly killed me, maybe made me a cripple. Maybe not.
> Will I elk hunt again. I sure hope so.
> Just be careful and don't over do it like I did.
> Load a couple of bags of shot in your backpack and take some long hikes, uphill if you can find one.
> You will be OK.


Man I'm praying you get back in the woods hunting soon! 
Thanks for the warning as well!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> I’ve been slackin…


I been steady at it, but figured everyone be tired of hearing about one guy's workouts. Lol
Monday was heavy legs. Tuesday was upper. Wednesday I had meetings so couldn't ruck like I desired.


----------



## Professor

Darkhorse said:


> I've been athletically active since I started little league and my dad bought me a set of weights.While in High School I was in some kind of Okinawa martial art for a few years, can't remember the name or rank anymore.
> Up until a few years ago I rode horses several times a week and for a couple of decades I broke and trained them also. I ate plenty of dirt and never quite healed all of that time.
> Played on several really good softball teams and for a few years played on a league team and a couple of tournament teams at once. At that level it just wore me down.
> Then I started Tae Kwon Do, I was training at least 3 nights a week, lifting weights and running 8 to 11 miles my nights off. That's about the time we went on our first elk hunt. Along with my regular routine  I found some high ground on our lost Ocmulgee WMA, loaded a couple bags of shot into my backpack and hiked the hills both Saturday and Sunday. If nothing else that is the best exercise In my opinion one can do to get prepared.
> Then I was selected to run a TKD school, so for 3 nights a week teaching and 2 nights training my self for the next belt, along with running and lifting I got no rest but I was in shape.
> Then My employer built a fully equipped Gym and I started lifting free weights again, to excess. I'm not a big guy but I managed to bench 315 pounds 3 times. I can't count the number of times I've injured my back, or other part. I have, so far, one knee replacement, one hip replacement, and I'm going through the worst right now.
> My legs began going paralytic and gradually it got so bad I couldn't leave the house.
> On June 15 I had major back surgery where they cut out part of my spinal bone and material. I spent the next 6 days on my back thinking about things. Then I was sent to a physical rehabilitation center. They taught me how to walk with a walker again. I got back home on July 15. Still mostly on my back rehab's come in and work with me during the week.
> I was tough. Dangerous too. An Iron man.  But iron rusts.
> I'm hoping I can hunt deer this year as I've missed the last 2 seasons.
> I loved those hard workouts as I think most of you do also but in the end they nearly killed me, maybe made me a cripple. Maybe not.
> Will I elk hunt again. I sure hope so.
> Just be careful and don't over do it like I did.
> Load a couple of bags of shot in your backpack and take some long hikes, uphill if you can find one.
> You will be OK.


Man, keep rehabbing. Hopefully you can recover, but you will get the most out of life by going as far as you can with the recovery. 

Do you know this was caused by over training?


----------



## Darkhorse

Well, I was warned by a couple of Drs. to tone it down as I wasn't a spring chicken anymore. I didn't listen.
I will be 70 in November. After so many years it all just seemed normal to me. I knew I had lost a step or 2 but felt strong as ever. So how could working out be hurting me. They even put me on a stress test to exhaustion just to show me. I didn't last 10 minutes like they thought...I lasted 30 minutes. Dr. said to keep doing what I was doing as it was working.
Few years later a specialist told me those 8 miles a day had worn all the cartilage from my knees, hence the left knee replacement.
Also my shoulders have a deteriorating joint disease caused, they said, from bench presses. Said I never should have pressed that high amount.
So considering everything and what the Dr.s have said, Yes, I'm sure training caused it. Remember this is not a pulled muscle. It's a gradual wearing down of mainly joints until things go wrong.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Darkhorse said:


> Well, I was warned by a couple of Drs. to tone it down as I wasn't a spring chicken anymore. I didn't listen.
> I will be 70 in November. After so many years it all just seemed normal to me. I knew I had lost a step or 2 but felt strong as ever. So how could working out be hurting me. They even put me on a stress test to exhaustion just to show me. I didn't last 10 minutes like they thought...I lasted 30 minutes. Dr. said to keep doing what I was doing as it was working.
> Few years later a specialist told me those 8 miles a day had worn all the cartilage from my knees, hence the left knee replacement.
> Also my shoulders have a deteriorating joint disease caused, they said, from bench presses. Said I never should have pressed that high amount.
> So considering everything and what the Dr.s have said, Yes, I'm sure training caused it. Remember this is not a pulled muscle. It's a gradual wearing down of mainly joints until things go wrong.


Good points. One of that reasons I have no desire to be a power lifter. You only have so many heavy lifts in you. 
I do want to clarify that there is absolutely nothing dangerous about moderate weight training and intense physical activity. Most people need it more than any other medicine available.


----------



## splatek

Darkhorse said:


> Well, I was warned by a couple of Drs. to tone it down as I wasn't a spring chicken anymore. I didn't listen.
> I will be 70 in November. After so many years it all just seemed normal to me. I knew I had lost a step or 2 but felt strong as ever. So how could working out be hurting me. They even put me on a stress test to exhaustion just to show me. I didn't last 10 minutes like they thought...I lasted 30 minutes. Dr. said to keep doing what I was doing as it was working.
> Few years later a specialist told me those 8 miles a day had worn all the cartilage from my knees, hence the left knee replacement.
> Also my shoulders have a deteriorating joint disease caused, they said, from bench presses. Said I never should have pressed that high amount.
> So considering everything and what the Dr.s have said, Yes, I'm sure training caused it. Remember this is not a pulled muscle. It's a gradual wearing down of mainly joints until things go wrong.



In my Experience, there is a fine line between elite athleticism and health/well being. I’ve always been off the mindset that heavy 1RM work should be the training of the young man, up to about 30-35/40 years of age dependent on testosterone levels. After that maintenance training is paramount 
sorry you’re having these issues man.


----------



## trad bow

I’m another that stumbled and limped into retirement. My body is worn out from working and playing to hard. Multiple back surgeries, fusions, hip replacements ligaments repair to knees and elbows and now going thru rotator cuff issues again after already having surgery on my right shoulder. Everything in moderation was never in my vocabulary. 
I hunted Cohutta hard back during the 80’s and 90’s. Never had any problems hunting anywhere on that area. Now I have to really choose wisely where I will hunt because of my body. Shoulders and elbows probably worn out due to daily shooting 65# longbows for forty years


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> In my Experience, there is a fine line between elite athleticism and health/well being. I’ve always been off the mindset that heavy 1RM work should be the training of the young man, up to about 30-35/40 years of age dependent on testosterone levels. After that maintenance training is paramount
> sorry you’re having these issues man.



what is 1RM?


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> what is 1RM?



One rep maximum lift.


----------



## trad bow

Professor there are sites on the web that explains it and the associated tables. I’m not able to lift much over fifteen pounds right now over my head. My shoulders are very weak and damaged.


----------



## splatek

I actually think when it comes to weight training for what we are talking about here, 10 to 20 rep maxes are way more informative. Just my two cents.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Professor there are sites on the web that explains it and the associated tables. I’m not able to lift much over fifteen pounds right now over my head. My shoulders are very weak and damaged.


I understand. My right shoulder is a bag of bones and I am going through rehab on it now.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Did another leg on the Benton Mackaye this weekend -
Total 20.1 miles
3160 feetvof elevation
Ftom old dial rd to bushy head gap

got to trailhead friday evening after work and did 6 miles (got drenched with rain, but i got to test out my pack rain cover it was a blessing this trip). Camped at the top of a waterfall, slept much better last night on my new inflatable pillow.

Dinner was not great, i tried dehydrating my own ground venison and it was so bland and bleh. Forgot to bring any seasonings.

Woke up and did 14.1 miles today. Got rained on again, but my gear stayed dry and i made good time. I think i need some gaiters, my socks kept getting wet from foliage and general sweat.


----------



## jbogg

HardlyHangin said:


> Did another leg on the Benton Mackaye this weekend -
> Total 20.1 miles
> 3160 feetvof elevation
> Ftom old dial rd to bushy head gap
> 
> got to trailhead friday evening after work and did 6 miles (got drenched with rain, but i got to test out my pack rain cover it was a blessing this trip). Camped at the top of a waterfall, slept much better last night on my new inflatable pillow.
> 
> Dinner was not great, i tried dehydrating my own ground venison and it was so bland and bleh. Forgot to bring any seasonings.
> 
> Woke up and did 14.1 miles today. Got rained on again, but my gear stayed dry and i made good time. I think i need some gaiters, my socks kept getting wet from foliage and general sweat.



Sounds like you are getting your gear dialed in.  Gaiters will help.  Once the top of my socks get wet it wicks down quickly, and my feet are wet in no time.  Seems like it has rained about half of the times I’ve been scouting this summer.  I’m getting tired of soggy feet.


----------



## HardlyHangin

jbogg said:


> Sounds like you are getting your gear dialed in.  Gaiters will help.  Once the top of my socks get wet it wicks down quickly, and my feet are wet in no time.  Seems like it has rained about half of the times I’ve been scouting this summer.  I’m getting tired of soggy feet.


Debating on regular hiking style gaiters or go ahead and get snake gaiters. Might have to go ahead and get both for different uses


----------



## HardlyHangin

I also got to test out my first aid kit! Slipped on a wet root and busted my hand up pretty good trying to catch myself


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Debating on regular hiking style gaiters or go ahead and get snake gaiters. Might have to go ahead and get both for different uses


Do it. https://www.huntsmart.com/products/...MI7I77rcDW-QIVkcLCBB2dkwvnEAQYAiABEgIOhvD_BwE


----------



## jbogg

HardlyHangin said:


> I also got to test out my first aid kit! Slipped on a wet root and busted my hand up pretty good trying to catch myself



I tore my MCL three years ago walking out one evening. It had rained all afternoon, and my right boot stepped on a slick pine limb that was covered in wet leaves. Right foot shot down hill, and left foot hung up on a Laurel bush.  Looked like a hurdlers stretch gone wrong. Heard and felt a loud pop in my left knee.  No surgery required, but it took about a month before I could get back in the woods and hunt again.


----------



## trad bow

HardlyHangin said:


> I also got to test out my first aid kit! Slipped on a wet root and busted my hand up pretty good trying to catch myself


I fell in the garden about two months ago. Right shoulder still in a lot of pain but left shoulder showed the most damage but doesn’t hurt. Going the all the shots, therapy and test. Got MRI scheduled for next Sunday. 
I stuck my hand out to catch myself but these old bones did not like any part of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## ddd-shooter

After a busy weekend, didn't want to come to the house and workout. Alas, we did prevail in the end. Sometimes the victory is just a mental one. Lower body, but no time for any real cardio. 
I'll take it.


----------



## Mattval

Kettlebell swings and I train with a weighted pack


----------



## Jason F

Did 4 miles in a heavy pack on Sunday. Friday I did a good set of deadlifts followed by weighted forward lunges. Man, those lunges really burn the quads like scaling the side of a mountain.


----------



## Buckman18

Well…

By now you’re either in shape or you are not. (I’m not)

What are you going to do now to actually kill a bear? Have you turned the gym into boots on the ground looking for sign? Have you id’d 4-5 good morning stands, 4-5 evening stands? Where are the acorns hitting? Which flavors are hitting? Which are not? Do you have another food source picked out? What about travel corridors, trails, tracks, scat, trail cam pics? If you haven’t already, NOW is the time to start putting together a game plan.


----------



## splatek

Buckman18 said:


> Well…
> 
> By now you’re either in shape or you are not. (I’m not)
> 
> What are you going to do now to actually kill a bear? Have you turned the gym into boots on the ground looking for sign? Have you id’d 4-5 good morning stands, 4-5 evening stands? Where are the acorns hitting? Which flavors are hitting? Which are not? Do you have another food source picked out? What about travel corridors, trails, tracks, scat, trail cam pics? If you haven’t already, NOW is the time to start putting together a game plan.



ah well, I guess I am screwed then. Thank goodness I put a GPS tracker on your car....


----------



## splatek

Buckman18 said:


> Well…
> 
> By now you’re either in shape or you are not. (I’m not)
> 
> What are you going to do now to actually kill a bear? Have you turned the gym into boots on the ground looking for sign? Have you id’d 4-5 good morning stands, 4-5 evening stands? Where are the acorns hitting? Which flavors are hitting? Which are not? Do you have another food source picked out? What about travel corridors, trails, tracks, scat, trail cam pics? If you haven’t already, NOW is the time to start putting together a game plan.



but more seriously, fitness is great for fitness sake. But I think if I knock one down in the forest my old dad out of shape self is relying an adrenaline a phone call to a some good buddies with good packs


----------



## ddd-shooter

Buckman18 said:


> Well…
> 
> By now you’re either in shape or you are not. (I’m not)
> 
> What are you going to do now to actually kill a bear? Have you turned the gym into boots on the ground looking for sign? Have you id’d 4-5 good morning stands, 4-5 evening stands? Where are the acorns hitting? Which flavors are hitting? Which are not? Do you have another food source picked out? What about travel corridors, trails, tracks, scat, trail cam pics? If you haven’t already, NOW is the time to start putting together a game plan.


I'll be relying on past experience. Lol
I always say I'm gonna scout, never really do. I usually hunt hard in sept and get a pretty good feel for the woods by October. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Whit90

Buckman18 said:


> Well…
> 
> By now you’re either in shape or you are not. (I’m not)
> 
> What are you going to do now to actually kill a bear? Have you turned the gym into boots on the ground looking for sign? Have you id’d 4-5 good morning stands, 4-5 evening stands? Where are the acorns hitting? Which flavors are hitting? Which are not? Do you have another food source picked out? What about travel corridors, trails, tracks, scat, trail cam pics? If you haven’t already, NOW is the time to start putting together a game plan.



jk


----------



## Professor

I have progressed with my shoulder rehab and can now do actual weight lifting. I am limited to dumbbells primarily right now. I started with chest, back, and arms on the 11th. I added shoulders on the 17th. I started a leg routine on Saturday. I am so excited to be able to actually hold a weight over my head without fear of destroying my shoulder. My strength is increasing rapidly and I expect the muscle to follow. Perhaps more importantly, I have more energy since I started with weights.


----------



## tree cutter 08

I've yet to get in the woods. Between work and building a house it's got in the way. I'll make it out when it's all done and maybe get lucky this year. I picked a few spots out back in the spring so I guess I'll see if they pan out in 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## WOODIE13

Bare fitness...RIP ONJ


----------



## WOODIE13

Dad bod for the win...


----------



## Whit90

WOODIE13 said:


> Bare fitness...RIP ONJ



I listen to this song on repeat.


----------



## trad bow

Whit90 said:


> I listen to this song on repeat.


Seriously?


----------



## bear claw

trad bow said:


> Seriously?


Trad don't act like this song don't pump you up. Haha.


----------



## trad bow

bear claw said:


> Trad don't act like this song don't pump you up. Haha.


Naw it don’t. Now some old Welsh or Irish folk songs or bluegrass can get me going


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> Seriously?



Only when I’m lunging up a mountain with a 120lb pack. I know the only thing that will help me kill a bear is fitness and this is the only song that will keep me going! 




?


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Only when I’m lunging up a mountain with a 120lb pack. I know the only thing that will help me kill a bear is fitness and this is the only song that will keep me going!
> 
> You need to broaden your horizons.
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Dodged the rain for a mile and a half ruck. 

Beautiful skies


----------



## HardlyHangin

Got to trailhead last night, walked till dark, walked some more in the dark with my headlamp, made camp, woke up, and grinded the rest out.

I cant compensate for the altitude, but i feel like this has gotten me as close to "ready" as i know how to get for Colorado. September is coming!

Total 19.9 miles
3688 feet of elevation


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Got to trailhead last night, walked till dark, walked some more in the dark with my headlamp, made camp, woke up, and grinded the rest out.
> 
> I cant compensate for the altitude, but i feel like this has gotten me as close to "ready" as i know how to get for Colorado. September is coming!
> Total 19.9 miles
> 3688 feet of elevation



I’m impressed. You have really pushed yourself. You might do some lunges and squats with a weighted pack. If you really want to hate it try sone Bulgarian split squats.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Professor said:


> I’m impressed. You have really pushed yourself. You might do some lunges and squats with a weighted pack. If you really want to hate it try sone Bulgarian split squats.



 I just don't want something small to hinder me from success, especially if i could have prepared for it more or mitigated.  Trying to test all my gear beforehand and make sure nothing is wonky and i know how everything works.


----------



## Professor

I have made great progress with my shoulder and now I am working my upper body with dumbbells. I am three weeks in now and Getting stronger. Yesterday was chest, back, and arms day. I did 4 sets of mostly 10 reps of:
biceps curls
reverse curls
hammer curls
overhead triceps extensions
Two-handed overhead extensions 
scaption raises
Y-press
Military press
Arnold press
External rotations
and shoulder shrugs 
I also put in 30 min on my stationary bike at high resistance.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

HardlyHangin said:


> I just don't want something small to hinder me from success, especially if i could have prepared for it more or mitigated.  Trying to test all my gear beforehand and make sure nothing is wonky and i know how everything works.


I used to live in and backpack CO, and did a number of the 14ers.  I'd say the top three things people miss in CO are hydration, rain protection, and layers.  Most people that end up hurting or with altitude sickness are dehydrated.  It rains at elevation sporadically and much more than it does down low even if for brief periods.  Windstopper fleece and wool layers are key to staying warm and dry in the wind and rain.  You sound like you are in good shape and ready for the mountains!


----------



## ddd-shooter

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I used to live in and backpack CO, and did a number of the 14ers.  I'd say the top three things people miss in CO are hydration, rain protection, and layers.  Most people that end up hurting or with altitude sickness are dehydrated.  It rains at elevation sporadically and much more than it does down low even if for brief periods.  Windstopper fleece and wool layers are key to staying warm and dry in the wind and rain.  You sound like you are in good shape and ready for the mountains!


I can never drink enough when I'm in Colorado. It's so dry.


----------



## splatek

My training suffered in the weeks leading up to the bow opener because of sick kids and that thing they call a job. However, I felt good with respect to cardiovascular and muscular endurance, but my feet and one knee are hurting now that I’m home. Three and a half good days in the hills and one pack out and boots with no insoles because they got trashed on a soggy day one and my feet are tore up. 
I don’t think there is any amount of gum or flatland training that can get you truly ready for the hills. It’s good days for next year. I didn’t do nearly enough off trail training and it bore out my weakest link. I always tell my athletes your only as good as the weakest part of your kinetic chain. For most young bucks that’s grip strength, but for me it was feet. 
Taking a few days off to rest, tan my hide, then I’ll be back after it. Not going to have much hunting time this season so might as well train as best I can.


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> I have made great progress with my shoulder and now I am working my upper body with dumbbells. I am three weeks in now and Getting stronger. Yesterday was chest, back, and arms day. I did 4 sets of mostly 10 reps of:
> biceps curls
> reverse curls
> hammer curls
> overhead triceps extensions
> Two-handed overhead extensions
> scaption raises
> Y-press
> Military press
> Arnold press
> External rotations
> and shoulder shrugs
> I also put in 30 min on my stationary bike at high resistance.


I have no idea what most of those exercises are. After these two upcoming shoulder surgeries,
I’ll have to do something to regain lost strength and mobility in my body.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> My training suffered in the weeks leading up to the bow opener because of sick kids and that thing they call a job. However, I felt good with respect to cardiovascular and muscular endurance, but my feet and one knee are hurting now that I’m home. Three and a half good days in the hills and one pack out and boots with no insoles because they got trashed on a soggy day one and my feet are tore up.
> I don’t think there is any amount of gum or flatland training that can get you truly ready for the hills. It’s good days for next year. I didn’t do nearly enough off trail training and it bore out my weakest link. I always tell my athletes your only as good as the weakest part of your kinetic chain. For most young bucks that’s grip strength, but for me it was feet.
> Taking a few days off to rest, tan my hide, then I’ll be back after it. Not going to have much hunting time this season so might as well train as best I can.


I'd say you did well. I always feel the same-no amount of training ever prepares me to strap a treestand on and climb these hills. But I am comforted in how much WORSE I would be with no preparation whatsoever.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> I have no idea what most of those exercises are. After these two upcoming shoulder surgeries,
> I’ll have to do something to regain lost strength and mobility in my body.


They will give you a bunch of rehab exercises to do, but don’t limit yourself to those. As you get stronger you can move on to other exercises and keep improving. You will have a PT supervising your rehab. Work with him/her to select the exercises.


----------



## Swampdogg

splatek said:


> My training suffered in the weeks leading up to the bow opener because of sick kids and that thing they call a job. However, I felt good with respect to cardiovascular and muscular endurance, but my feet and one knee are hurting now that I’m home. Three and a half good days in the hills and one pack out and boots with no insoles because they got trashed on a soggy day one and my feet are tore up.
> I don’t think there is any amount of gum or flatland training that can get you truly ready for the hills. It’s good days for next year. I didn’t do nearly enough off trail training and it bore out my weakest link. I always tell my athletes your only as good as the weakest part of your kinetic chain. For most young bucks that’s grip strength, but for me it was feet.
> Taking a few days off to rest, tan my hide, then I’ll be back after it. Not going to have much hunting time this season so might as well train as best I can.



Have you tried luekotape for your feet?  I use it as a preventative before feet get wrecked , a hot spot will ruin a stubborn hunter faster than a deer blowing out . Had a few pieces on and lasted from Saturday-Tuesday


----------



## splatek

Swampdogg said:


> Have you tried luekotape for your feet?  I use it as a preventative before feet get wrecked , a hot spot will ruin a stubborn hunter faster than a deer blowing out . Had a few pieces on and lasted from Saturday-Tuesday



I have not. Heard about it, but never tried. I am sort of an old curmudgeon and push through. Feet didn't hurt while hunting, but after getting home and get off 'em... their sore.


----------



## Swampdogg

splatek said:


> I have not. Heard about it, but never tried. I am sort of an old curmudgeon and push through. Feet didn't hurt while hunting, but after getting home and get off 'em... their sore.


Give a try it will definitely help


----------



## Jason F

I completely agree and would encourage you to use Leukotape - if not before then at the first sign of hot spots, etc. I became a believer after doing 8 days on the AT. Prior to that I would ruck / hike for no more than 1 day and would just suffer through, including the days following as my feet rebounded. But I'm now a big believer in the tape and it's helped me not needlessly suffer - even though I too am a curmudgeon.


----------



## Professor

Jason F said:


> I completely agree and would encourage you to use Leukotape - if not before then at the first sign of hot spots, etc. I became a believer after doing 8 days on the AT. Prior to that I would ruck / hike for no more than 1 day and would just suffer through, including the days following as my feet rebounded. But I'm now a big believer in the tape and it's helped me not needlessly suffer - even though I too am a curmudgeon.


Does the tape not prevent the callouses that would prevent future blisters?


----------



## splatek

It wasn;t blisters I had. Just sore feet. 
They're good now and I am about to ruck my two year old around the 'hood


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> It wasn;t blisters I had. Just sore feet.
> They're good now and I am about to ruck my two year old around the 'hood


That stopped when I bought the Crispi Guide boots and put the green superfeet inserts in them.


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> That stopped when I bought the Crispi Guide boots and put the green superfeet inserts in them.



I can’t afford Crispis. I know they’re great but way over budget for my hobby. 
Maybe one day. I know if I do spend it’ll be on foot protection. I love my Salomon’s but they didn’t cut it this week in the rain


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> I can’t afford Crispis. I know they’re great but way over budget for my hobby.
> Maybe one day. I know if I do spend it’ll be on foot protection. I love my Salomon’s but they didn’t cut it this week in the rain


feet and back are my highest priorities.


----------



## Professor

Squirrel Fitness


----------



## Jason F

Professor said:


> Does the tape not prevent the callouses that would prevent future blisters?



I guess so, yes. I've somehow struggled to build callouses on my feet, so I guess that might be why they have been such a help to me when I'm putting in good mileage.


----------



## trad bow

My primary care physician got on to me cause I have too many callouses on my feet. Told me to start wearing shoes and quit going barefoot so much. Crocs count as shoes?


----------



## Dennis

Dang i were crocs all the time maybe that why im dealing with all the callouses on my feet


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman




----------



## Professor

northgeorgiasportsman said:


>


I am laughing. I’m glad it’s not just me that thinks this about crocs.


----------



## chrislibby88

trad bow said:


> My primary care physician got on to me cause I have too many callouses on my feet. Told me to start wearing shoes and quit going barefoot so much. Crocs count as shoes?


Wut?  Didn’t think callouses were a health concern.


----------



## Professor

I wish I was hunting, but not yet. I did get an hour in with a 40 lb pack and did my shoulder dumbbell routine.


----------



## trad bow

chrislibby88 said:


> Wut?  Didn’t think callouses were a health concern.


Callouses are dead skin and to much in one area of the body can in some cases lead to infection. Anyhow that’s what she said. I don’t know. I’m still going to go barefooted.


----------



## Professor

Had a great hike tonight. My pack was at 40 pounds and I covered 3.2 miles in an hour. I got my heart rate up to 171, which is 9 points higher than my maximum according to the standard formula. After some recovery, I will hit my shoulder routine.


----------



## splatek

Took my two year old 2.5 miles. Showed him a few oaks and acorns. now he’s running around the house saying white oak white oak. His mom is shaking her head. lol


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Took my two year old 2.5 miles. Showed him a few oaks and acorns. now he’s running around the house saying white oak white oak. His mom is shaking her head. lol


Haha


----------



## Swampdogg

3 hour heavy pack out . Sore as all get out but glad I did some training pre season , solo missions and no help , not sure why folks wouldn’t want to be prepared for this. It’s bad enough as it is why make it worse. Gonna be in recovery mode a few days .


----------



## splatek

Swampdogg said:


> 3 hour heavy pack out . Sore as all get out but glad I did some training pre season , solo missions and no help , not sure why folks wouldn’t want to be prepared for this. It’s bad enough as it is why make it worse. Gonna be in recovery mode a few days .



Bear meat is perhaps the best post-workout recovery protein!


----------



## Professor

It has been a hard rd back but I believe I am about recovered enough to hunt. I’ve rucked 5 plus miles 6 of the last 8 days. I will keep it up for two more weeks and then give it a try. I am a bit nervous, but my son is going with me to help pack one out if I am successful.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Met some fellers dragging a big bear out of the woods yesterday. I doubt if any of them have ever been to a gym, but whatever they did worked.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

If you aint used to it...you can surely" knock a lung loose" as we used to say.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> It has been a hard rd back but I believe I am about recovered enough to hunt. I’ve rucked 5 plus miles 6 of the last 8 days. I will keep it up for two more weeks and then give it a try. I am a bit nervous, but my son is going with me to help pack one out if I am successful.


Rooting for ya! Hope you enjoy your time in the mountains!


----------



## SouthGa Fisher

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If you aint used to it...you can surely" knock a lung loose" as we used to say.


Let me tell you, as a South Georgia boy that’s been up here for 6ish years, folks that live and hunt in these mountains are different. I’ve always been able to drag a deer maybe 2-300 yards on flat land before I got to the truck. Up here it is not the same, lol.

I did put in right over 5 miles today on NF in this rain and 50 degree weather though and it was a walk in the park compared to when I first moved up here. I could barely go 2 miles back then. Takes time in the woods to get conditioned to it. There is absolutely nothing like it though, I enjoy the work it requires. It is easy to “knock a lung loose” for sure.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I made it through the entire pandemic without ever getting Covid.  Thought I was invincible.  I was wrong.  Just had my first knock down drag out with that little commie.  Lost 17lbs in just 5 days and wanted to die in that sweat-soaked bed.  The headaches were awful along with everything else.  Just now trying to get energy back.  Talk about being wiped out!  I can honestly now totally see how that killed people. Just awful.  I swear I had visions and was seein things.  Now I'm starving and trying to get some weight back but everything tastes like crap.

Hope the rest of you are doing well,  its been quiet here lately at the bear forum.  Everybody chasing whitetails I reckon.  

AD


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I made it through the entire pandemic without ever getting Covid.  Thought I was invincible.  I was wrong.  Just had my first knock down drag out with that little commie.  Lost 17lbs in just 5 days and wanted to die in that sweat-soaked bed.  The headaches were awful along with everything else.  Just now trying to get energy back.  Talk about being wiped out!  I can honestly now totally see how that killed people. Just awful.  I swear I had visions and was seein things.  Now I'm starving and trying to get some weight back but everything tastes like crap.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well,  its been quiet here lately at the bear forum.  Everybody chasing whitetails I reckon.
> 
> AD


I feel ya. Take it easy coming back. If you feel good then fine, but don’t push it.


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I made it through the entire pandemic without ever getting Covid.  Thought I was invincible.  I was wrong.  Just had my first knock down drag out with that little commie.  Lost 17lbs in just 5 days and wanted to die in that sweat-soaked bed.  The headaches were awful along with everything else.  Just now trying to get energy back.  Talk about being wiped out!  I can honestly now totally see how that killed people. Just awful.  I swear I had visions and was seein things.  Now I'm starving and trying to get some weight back but everything tastes like crap.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well,  its been quiet here lately at the bear forum.  Everybody chasing whitetails I reckon.
> 
> AD


Prayers for continued healing! 

Also
After the time change, I'm back to regularly scheduled workout routines. Boy, can I tell I've been only hunting lately for exercise.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I made it through the entire pandemic without ever getting Covid.  Thought I was invincible.  I was wrong.  Just had my first knock down drag out with that little commie.  Lost 17lbs in just 5 days and wanted to die in that sweat-soaked bed.  The headaches were awful along with everything else.  Just now trying to get energy back.  Talk about being wiped out!  I can honestly now totally see how that killed people. Just awful.  I swear I had visions and was seein things.  Now I'm starving and trying to get some weight back but everything tastes like crap.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well,  its been quiet here lately at the bear forum.  Everybody chasing whitetails I reckon.
> 
> AD


Hoping you get well fast.


----------



## trad bow

Having right shoulder surgery on November 29. This has been a long summer and fall thus far dealing with these two busted shoulder surgeries. Getting them on out of the way so I can start building the strength and endurance back in my body. Come next fall I should be ready to cut loose.


----------



## trad bow

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I made it through the entire pandemic without ever getting Covid.  Thought I was invincible.  I was wrong.  Just had my first knock down drag out with that little commie.  Lost 17lbs in just 5 days and wanted to die in that sweat-soaked bed.  The headaches were awful along with everything else.  Just now trying to get energy back.  Talk about being wiped out!  I can honestly now totally see how that killed people. Just awful.  I swear I had visions and was seein things.  Now I'm starving and trying to get some weight back but everything tastes like crap.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well,  its been quiet here lately at the bear forum.  Everybody chasing whitetails I reckon.
> 
> AD


Praying you fully recover


----------



## splatek

trad bow said:


> Having right shoulder surgery on November 29. This has been a long summer and fall thus far dealing with these two busted shoulder surgeries. Getting them on out of the way so I can start building the strength and endurance back in my body. Come next fall I should be ready to cut loose.


My understanding is after surgery you should be better than ever. Have a real-time that got both done and he’s back in action. Hoping for fast recovery and full use of your shoulders brother!


----------



## trad bow

Thank you Steven. I guess I need to start wearing out the exercise bike and walking to start back my on recovery


----------



## ddd-shooter

Killed a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving. 
It was a half a mile straight up, with 700 ft of elevation gain. 
It's the hardest place I have to hunt here in the mountains-including some places I walk over three miles into. 
I'll say, I was thankful for every single workout I did this summer to prepare. I decided to drag him out-perhaps stupidly-and it liked to have beat me to death. 

THAT'S why I workout. It was one of the coolest hunts I've been on, it was one of the most beautiful mornings I've seen on top of a mountain, and I wouldn't have been able to do it unless God gave me the strength to do so. He really blessed me with a great deer and I owe it all to Him.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I also shot a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving.  Did the drag thing also and regret it now.  My back is killing me!


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I also shot a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving.  Did the drag thing also and regret it now.  My back is killing me!


Congrats!


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I also shot a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving.  Did the drag thing also and regret it now.  My back is killing me!


Congratulations. Any pics. I don’t drag anymore unless I can see the truck.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Killed a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving.
> It was a half a mile straight up, with 700 ft of elevation gain.
> It's the hardest place I have to hunt here in the mountains-including some places I walk over three miles into.
> I'll say, I was thankful for every single workout I did this summer to prepare. I decided to drag him out-perhaps stupidly-and it liked to have beat me to death.
> 
> THAT'S why I workout. It was one of the coolest hunts I've been on, it was one of the most beautiful mornings I've seen on top of a mountain, and I wouldn't have been able to do it unless God gave me the strength to do so. He really blessed me with a great deer and I owe it all to Him.


Congratulations. Any pics?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Not my biggest but I'll take it.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not my biggest but I'll take it.View attachment 1192688


Oh yeah. I would have to do the same. I still wouldn’t drag him though


----------



## Professor

What county did you kill him in?


KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not my biggest but I'll take it.View attachment 1192688


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Professor said:


> What county did you kill him in?


He's from the flatwoods of middle GA.  Treutlen county.


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> Killed a nice buck the day before Thanksgiving.
> It was a half a mile straight up, with 700 ft of elevation gain.
> It's the hardest place I have to hunt here in the mountains-including some places I walk over three miles into.
> I'll say, I was thankful for every single workout I did this summer to prepare. I decided to drag him out-perhaps stupidly-and it liked to have beat me to death.
> 
> THAT'S why I workout. It was one of the coolest hunts I've been on, it was one of the most beautiful mornings I've seen on top of a mountain, and I wouldn't have been able to do it unless God gave me the strength to do so. He really blessed me with a great deer and I owe it all to Him.


Pics!


----------



## chrislibby88

Not sure about mountain fitness, but I just spent two days fitness food in my belly. Coopers creek is next week, hope it doesn’t slow me down. This will be my first year ditching Chestatee to start fresh on Coopers.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> Congratulations. Any pics?





Whit90 said:


> Pics!


Pm on the way. 

What I meant to say was I dreamed of killing a buck in the mountains. Everyone knows there are no deer here. Please seek deer elsewhere.


----------



## Professor

I believe it today.


----------



## Professor

I believe it today. 


ddd-shooter said:


> Pm on the way.
> 
> What I meant to say was I dreamed of killing a buck in the mountains. Everyone knows there are no deer here. Please seek deer elsewhere.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Most of my working out is done outside, so the weather has definitely put a damper on my efforts. Still getting a few in every week. 
I will spend all weekend carrying this stupid tree stand up and down mountains, so there’s that, lol


----------



## Professor

I got in a little more than 44 miles carrying a 25 lb pack and a rifle in some pretty steep country over the last week


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> I got in a little more than 44 miles carrying a 25 lb pack and a rifle in some pretty steep country over the last week


Wow. 
Gotta ask, was it that far to your spots, or were you scouting a lot?


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Wow.
> Gotta ask, was it that far to your spots, or were you scouting a lot?


One spot I hunted was 4.75 miles in coming from one direction and 5.5 from the other. I hunted that spot twice and came in once from either side. Another spot is only a mile coming down from the top. I hunted once from the top. I hunted that spot again my last day, but a multitude of trees were blocking the rd so I could not get to the top. I came up from the bottom From the bottom it is 2.78 miles and a 1200 foot climb. The rest was scouting areas that usually have rut sign but this year does not.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> One spot I hunted was 4.75 miles in coming from one direction and 5.5 from the other. I hunted that spot twice and came in once from either side. Another spot is only a mile coming down from the top. I hunted once from the top. I hunted that spot again my last day, but a multitude of trees were blocking the rd so I could not get to the top. I came up from the bottom From the bottom it is 2.78 miles and a 1200 foot climb. The rest was scouting areas that usually have rut sign but this year does not.


I think we need to get you some of those spots that are measured in yards, not miles, lol


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> I think we need to get you some of those spots that are measured in yards, not miles, lol


I had some spots just off the rd that I scouted out with my son last month. But, when I got up there last week all the sign was gone, so I went looking for it.


----------



## splatek

I was 2 miles in ugh


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> One spot I hunted was 4.75 miles in coming from one direction and 5.5 from the other. I hunted that spot twice and came in once from either side. Another spot is only a mile coming down from the top. I hunted once from the top. I hunted that spot again my last day, but a multitude of trees were blocking the rd so I could not get to the top. I came up from the bottom From the bottom it is 2.78 miles and a 1200 foot climb. The rest was scouting areas that usually have rut sign but this year does not.


Wow! Has that far off spot paid off before?


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Wow! Has that far off spot paid off before?


I had never hunted it before. I did see an ugly 4 pointer there.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> I had never hunted it before. I did see an ugly 4 pointer there.


Nice. That's a trek!


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> I had never hunted it before. I did see an ugly 4 pointer there.


Bet he was fat!! Probably grew that ugly rack so no one would shoot him.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Bet he was fat!! Probably grew that ugly rack so no one would shoot him.


He was dinky


----------

